# Volando poio con Monóxido de dihidrogeno disociado brutalmente !



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

es algo asi como la teoria del wshu y del pollo,pero esta ves se trata sobre las celdas esas que producen el gas que explota  , esperate que la termino de escribir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2014)

wshu y el pollo hidrogenado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> wshu y el pollo hidrogenado



es buscar formas de estallar unos pollos


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 6, 2014)

osea, viene palo durazno...  ya de temprano me toman para la chacota


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> osea, viene palo durazno... ya de temprano me toman para la chacota


 
esta ves no es chacota,tenes que leer esto y luego me desis,
tene en cuenta que no soy un ilustrado en el tema 


la idea es simple,es sobre la celda resonante de mayer (creo que era de el)
1* *tiene que resonar* (es para ayudar a despegar las moleculas de h y de o de las placas
2* el porque no consume corriente
la celda baja su consumo de corriente cuando llega a su maxima produccion ,
porque las moléculas de oxigeno y las de hidrógeno se adhieren a su electrodo correspondiente,
formando una capa aislante que no permite la circulación de corriente,
por supuesto que esas moléculas no las vemos a simple vista, solo las vemos una ves que se unen muchas de ellas para formar una burbuja,
3*
cuando se ven los videos,se nota que el agua cambia de color,
cambia de color porque el agua se llega de gas,
el agua queda saturado de gas,pero la mayoría se queda en el agua,
eso explicaría el porque cuando se apagan las celdas se siguen viendo crecer burbujas .
4* todas las celdas están mal diseñadas,solo la de mayer cumple y si esta bien dimensionada con una premisa,
si al descomponer el agua tenemos 2 partes de hidrogeno y 1 de oxigeno ,se debe adecuar la superficie de los electrodos en forma que las superfices de los mismos tengan una relacion de 2 a 1 ,de otra manera los electrodos no quedarían aislados por las micro-burbujas ,aumentado el consumo de corriente y generando calor.

algunas consideraciones
el agua fria mantiene mas gases en su interior que el agua caliente.
eso lo puedo demostrar con un simple 
hacer hielo con agua tibia y con fria,
el hielo de agua fria es de color blanco por la cantidad de gases,
el hielo del agua tibia es transparente porque contiene menos gases
por eso es fundamental la temperatura del agua,ya que cuando esta tibia es capas de liberar con mas eficiencia los gases


la defensa
no estoy tratando de violar ninguna ley de la termodinámica 
no soy un ilustrado en el tema
no tengo estudios sobre el tema
y ademas soy un lemur



resumiendo,
temperatura del agua,hay que buscar la mas correcta para que el gas se libere con facilidad
la superficie de los electrodos tiene que estar dimencionadas en relacion 2 a 1 (en realidad depende del tamaño de las moleculas,para que pueda cubrir la superficie del electrodo completamente)
la resonancia no es ni mas que sacudir las placas para que despeguen , se unas los gases y pueda liberarse
el consumo debería ser mínimo ya que no esta desperdiciando corriente.

aunque esta teoría no se sea la correcta. (yo tengo la teoría,que el resto se encargue de demostrar que no es asi)
,es un burdo intento por explicar el porque la celda resonante de mayer produce muchísimo y con mayor eficiencia que el resto de las celdas,
solo logrando explicar y razonar de como funciona,se puede dar un gran avance en el tema.

ya se puede meter unos electrodos a un pollo y lograr que estalle

el pollo debe estar tibio,
los electrodos tienen que entrar por el muslo/ala el gas saldría por el cogote del poio


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 6, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la idea es simple,es sobre la celda resonante de mayer (creo que era de el)
> 1* *tiene que resonar* (es para ayudar a despegar las moleculas de h y de o de las placas
> 2* el porque no consume corriente
> la celda baja su consumo de corriente cuando llega a su maxima produccion ,
> ...



Yesss, estas practicamente en lo correcto



el-rey-julien dijo:


> 3*cuando se ven los videos,se nota que el agua cambia de color,
> cambia de color porque el agua se llega de gas,
> el agua queda saturado de gas,pero la mayoría se queda en el agua,
> eso explicaría el porque cuando se apagan las celdas se siguen viendo crecer burbujas .



Lo del color es correcto, ahora, lo de la vision de las burbujas luego de desenergizar, es por que la celda se comporta como una especie de capacitor... Si le sacamos fuente y medidmos con el multimetro, notamos que la celda presenta 1.47V y se descarga muy lentamente




el-rey-julien dijo:


> 4* todas las celdas están mal diseñadas,solo la de mayer cumple y si esta bien dimensionada con una premisa,si al descomponer el agua tenemos 2 partes de hidrogeno y 1 de oxigeno ,se debe adecuar la superficie de los electrodos en forma que  las superfices de los mismos tengan una relacion de 2 a 1 ,de otra manera los electrodos no quedarían aislados por las micro-burbujas ,aumentado el consumo de corriente y generando calor.



Justamente este es el efecto mas comun que se produce en las celdas de chapa... pero no te olvides que el efecto de electrolisis,tiende a generar una temperatura en el agua tambien por el choque que se produce al tener una circulacion de corriente entre electrodos... o sea, hay una resistencia en el agua que la corriente tiene que pasar y de ahi, parte del proceso de disociacion arranca. En pocas palabras, seria un dialogo asi:
"_correte o te parto " 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> algunas consideraciones
> el agua fria mantiene mas gases en su interior que el agua caliente.
> eso lo puedo demostrar con un simple hacer hielo con agua tibia y con fria,
> el hielo de agua fria es de color blanco por la cantidad de gases,
> ...



 No lo habia pensado de esta manera...sewra cuestion de estudiarlo... suena interesante



el-rey-julien dijo:


> la defensa
> no estoy tratando de violar ninguna ley de la termodinámica
> no soy un ilustrado en el tema
> no tengo estudios sobre el tema
> y ademas soy un lemur



asi y todo, no estas lejos de la teoria de stan meyer... practicamente estas pensando igual que el...




el-rey-julien dijo:


> resumiendo,
> temperatura del agua,hay que buscar la mas correcta para que el gas se libere con facilidad
> la superficie de los electrodos tiene que estar dimencionadas en relacion 2 a 1 (en realidad depende del tamaño de las moleculas,para que pueda cubrir la superficie del electrodo completamente)
> la resonancia no es ni mas que sacudir las placas para que despeguen , se unas los gases y pueda liberarse
> ...



Tal cual, la idea es hacer entrar en resonancia el tubo, no el agua... pero justamente el agua tambien responde a la frecuencia que estamos inyectando en celda; El factor potencia y frecuencia juega un papel fundamental en esta parte, y es en la que me estoy rompiendo la cabeza... Estoy mutando el circuito, y voy a usar el scr en ves del mosfet, ya que no me corta bien en algunas frecuencias y por ende, el resultado es menos hidrogeno.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> ya se puede meter unos electrodos a un pollo y lograr que estalle
> el pollo debe estar tibio,
> los electrodos tienen que entrar por el muslo/ala el gas saldría por el cogote del poio



 Antes de energizarlo quedaria onda frankeistan el pio con los electrodos en el cogote 
y onda *sugus* post prueba


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

> Lo del color es correcto, ahora, lo de la vision de las burbujas luego de desenergizar, es por que la celda se comporta como una especie de capacitor... Si le sacamos fuente y medidmos con el multimetro, notamos que la celda presenta 1.47V y se descarga muy lentamente


no,no,no,
 no se comporta como un capasitor,se comporta como un generador,genera corriente cuando todabia el gas sigue rozando la superficie del electrodo,
eso se puede demostrar de la siguiente manera,
se coloca dos electrodos con agua comun y se mide =o volt
se quita el agua comun y se coloca agua ***saturada y se mide =wuala aparece el voltaje demostrando que no es un capasitor,sino un generador,este va a seguir generando voltaje asta que las moleculas de hho se estavilizen,recombinando-ce y logrando una estabilidad
**el agua saturada es el agua que quitamos de una celda recién apagada,*



> asi y todo, no estas lejos de la teoria de stan meyer... prácticamente estas pensando igual que el...


hooo no reencarneeeeee en un lemur  ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 6, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no,no,no,
> no se comporta como un capasitor,se comporta como un generador,genera corriente cuando todabia el gas sigue rozando la superficie del electrodo,
> eso se puede demostrar de la siguiente manera,
> se coloca dos electrodos con agua comun y se mide =o volt
> ...



 Interesante... esto lo pense en algun momento, pero tambien no queria descartar que posiblemente era quizas la bobinita que le puse... espera que le doy rosca sin la bobinita y te digo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

> Tal cual, la idea es hacer entrar en resonancia el tubo, no el agua... pero justamente el agua tambien responde a la frecuencia que estamos inyectando en celda; El factor potencia y frecuencia juega un papel fundamental en esta parte, y es en la que me estoy rompiendo la cabeza... Estoy mutando el circuito, y voy a usar el scr en ves del mosfet, ya que no me corta bien en algunas Frecuencias y por ende, el resultado es menos hidrogeno.


en eso te puedo dar una mano,la frecuencia de resonancia no debe ser fija,*debe estar modulada,
*
si Frecuencia es fija,las burbujas se quedan alli temblando y solo se liberan cuando se juntan entre si y forman una burvuja mas grande






torres.electronico dijo:


> Interesante... esto lo pense en algun momento, pero tambien no queria descartar que posiblemente era quizas la bobinita que le puse... espera que le doy rosca sin la bobinita y te digo


hay que inovar,pensar ideas locas y probarlas por mas descabelladas que sean ,


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 6, 2014)

tal cual che... sin la bobina tengo el mismo efecto, pero es mas raida la descarga y la tension no llega a 1,1v...

lo SONamos a meyer  le SONamos su teoria del circuito LC 
Brillante lo tuyo 





			
				torres.electronico dijo:
			
		

> ...lo SONamos a ...


 
"Lo SONAmos" dijo  ... Lo SONaste seria mejor dicho


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

ya te dije meyer piensa en imágenes , por eso no se explica y cae en errores *(*quizás lo iso a propósito)*


*
cuando el postulo su teoría,tenían problemas con medio oriente por el petrolero,
con eso los ''asusto'' a los arabes,para poder ayudar a su patria a negociar,ya que los árabes se abran preguntado,y si funciona,nos tenemos que meter el crudo en el tujessss.
todo fue una distracción



PD:
 todo eso lo pensé anoche cuando no podía dormir en solo 1 hora , me di cuenta que meyer estaba equivocado,
es mas pienso que los otros también se equivocaron,al menos asi lo entendí yo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

no hay problema,


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 6, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> no es trabajo
> es para explotar poios



a mou bien  felixes detonaciones  amigos de Kizz


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> a mou bien  felixes detonaciones  amigos de Kizz



el próximo paso es volar gatos


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 6, 2014)

descarta la miscelanea que me mande arriba a la izq...solo fue una idea fugaz que no la logre llevar en unos segundos al papel 


Pero el medio puente H podria ser tu idea o no te entendi u capte tu inspiracion


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

yo nunca mencione un puente h ,
si un regulador de corriente,con un solo transistor , algo asi, pero modulando un poco la tencion,para que vibre



donde dice bateria van los terminales de la celda


huu se me agrande el esquema,mejor lo dibujo bien como va ,....


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 6, 2014)

no, nunca dijistes puente H  solo me arme de una idea mientras te leia 
Vamos de nuevo... lapiz, papel...vengannnn

PD: Ya estas experimentando con el poio?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

si mas o menos, no encuentro las puntas del tester,
el otro dia las quite para usar de termometro el tester y desaparecieron,
de momento puse unos cables


----------



## mcrven (Ago 6, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si mas o menos, no encuentro las puntas del tester,
> el otro dia las quite para usar de termometro el tester y desaparecieron,
> de momento puse unos cables



¿vas a medir el poio con tester?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

si,cuando encuentre las puntas extraviadas,de momento el poio lo devolví al refrigerador


ya ,me toca siesta recuperadora ,para la digestión


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 6, 2014)

Asi esta el pollo de Lemur


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2014)

Ya explotaron ?  Yo ya vi lo que me tocará mañana de (mala palabra)


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 6, 2014)

buenas areneros hidrogenados, avicolas, melmakcianos, y el resto de los areneros desparramadores!!!

no se si estaria de mas acotar, que el hidrogeno, provoca un buen espectáculo luminoso aparte de un cumulus nimbus muy respetable.....






por lo demas no creo que sea peligroso!!....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2014)

Cómo va Solaris ,  parece que quieren hacer auroras hidrogenales en Patagina y Adrogué


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 6, 2014)

> Cómo va Solaris ,  parece que quieren hacer auroras hidrogenales en Patagina y Adrogué


si, espero que sea una hidrogenacion pequeña....aqui hay una camioneta dakota98, con hidrogeno, le bajo el consumo en casi un 40%....pero no me dejan curiosear



> > no se si sabrá que hago electronica y por eso lo de circuito........



tal vez te este por regalar uno de estos!!!


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 6, 2014)

guinas loqui!!!



solaris8 dijo:


> buenas areneros hidrogenados, avicolas, melmakcianos, y el resto de los areneros desparramadores!!!
> 
> no se si estaria de mas acotar, que el hidrogeno, provoca un buen espectáculo luminoso aparte de un cumulus nimbus muy respetable.....
> 
> ...



jjaajajajaja, no podesssssssssssss 
la RAM y la dakota tragan lindo; (tipico motor gringo  ), pero que andan lindo, andan lindo... asi que supongo que el dueño debe de estar como perro con dos colas


----------



## mcrven (Ago 6, 2014)

solaris8 dijo:


> buenas areneros hidrogenados, avicolas, melmakcianos, y el resto de los areneros desparramadores!!!
> 
> no se si estaria de mas acotar, que el hidrogeno, provoca un buen espectáculo luminoso aparte de un cumulus nimbus muy respetable.....
> 
> ...



Y esto también contenía bastante Hidrogeno...











Se llamaba Hindenburg.

*El  desastre del dirigible Hindenburg se produjo a raíz de una bomba que  hizo explotar un saboteador suicida, siendo el autor intelectual una  potencia económica alemana que pretendía sacar ventajas con su  destrucción.






*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

ultimas noticias sobre el poio,
primeras pruebas
la celda = 
un recipiente metálico (acero) con un resonador cerámico a 130khz y con positivo al recipiente
adentro del recipiente agua mas el electrodo .
conectado la continua ,20 volt sin regular la corriente ,se forma una niebla blanca
lo miro con la lupa y son miniburbujitas,

pero cuando enciendo el resonador ,pasa algo interezante,
el agua se le va la niebla y las miniburbujitas aumentan sus tamaño.formando como si fueran hilos 
no es que se este generando mas mas,es que se esta liberando los gases disueltos en el agua mas eficientemente,(tengo que medir eso,para confirmar)
es el primer paso para crear el poio explosivo
luego vendrá mejorar y probar con otros materiales de electrodo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2014)

Le metés alterna no ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le metés alterna no ?



no sin alterna,solo continua, luego vendrá la parte de probar con otras tenciones,frecuencias ,
este paso era solo para comprobar que se puede quitar con mejor eficiencia los gases en el agua,
eso acarrea un mejor rendimiento a la larga,
comprobado esto paso al siguiente paso,
que es calcular la proporcion (aproximada) que tienen que tener los electrodos


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 7, 2014)

Hazard; SSTC,Fogo, SP_27; Buen día gente!!! Saludos tambien para los areneros bedettes,pebettes y ostigadores de poios hidrogenados...
Recien lei los avances de Lemur de anoche / hoy a la matina... Tene cuidado si sos fumador empedernido como  yo.. Vas a prender el pucho y vas a quedar asi




Che, volviendo a la realidad... Hay ue ver si eso es hidrogeno o no... hace un isopo con alambre y algodon...prendelo fuego y solo cuando la antorcha esta prendida, encende el estrambolico circuito tuyo con la antorcha sobre el agua (1/2 cm de separacion)... si al cabo de menos de 5 segundos no hace un PAF!!! no te austes que no pasa nada, quizas esas burbujas sean de la resonancia del agua mas qeu nada.... no se que pensar por que no estoy ahi al lado tuyo como ceba mates


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Hazard; SSTC,Fogo, SP_27; Buen día gente!!! Saludos tambien para los areneros bedettes,pebettes y ostigadores de poios hidrogenados...
> Recien lei los avances de Lemur de anoche / hoy a la matina... Tene cuidado si sos fumador empedernido como  yo.. Vas a prender el pucho y vas a quedar asi
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-9pIQpTEsoAQ/TYC0LAOwMWI/AAAAAAAACAE/dawRxoiov8k/s400/0003+-+2.jpg
> Che, volviendo a la realidad... Hay ue ver si eso es hidrogeno o no... hace un isopo con alambre y algodon...prendelo fuego y solo cuando la antorcha esta prendida, encende el estrambolico circuito tuyo con la antorcha sobre el agua (1/2 cm de separacion)... si al cabo de menos de 5 segundos no hace un PAF!!! no te austes que no pasa nada, quizas esas burbujas sean de la resonancia del agua mas qeu nada.... no se que pensar por que no estoy ahi al lado tuyo como ceba mates



si es h ,esplotan las burvujitas ,como si fuera una fritura


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 7, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si es h ,esplotan las burvujitas ,como si fuera una fritura



pdecis que parecian frituras? con el fuego hacia ese ruido? o sin el fuego las burbujas al subir



che, no me arranca el delorean para ir hasta ahí... tenes algun plano y  una 13/16 para desarmar el condensador de flujo? Me dejaste  intrigado  .... decir que no sos de acá o yo de por ahí... si no ya teniamos  escusa para prender el fueguito


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> pdecis que parecian frituras? con el fuego hacia ese ruido? o sin el fuego las burbujas al subir


las burbujas pequeñas ,parecían fritura,pero las mas grande sonaban mas fuertes,una explocion seca


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

estos son los primeros pasos para llegar a un resultado ,estallar un poio





sin el ultrasonido los gases de la celdas (para el poio) no salen del todo y se quedan en el agua,
pero si sacamos los gases disueltos en el agua,el gas producido no se queda en el agua.y se aprobecha
el video no tiene sonido,(no encontré el microno).
la celda es una tira de chapa acero con un trozo de pcb pegado ,la superficie donde se pega el oxigeno es del doble que la chapa de cobre donde se pega el señor H .
el ultrasonido no esta haciendo cavitar el agua,pero permite que los gases que antes se saturaban en el agua (por eso el agua cambia de color ).
 sacando los gases ,el agua queda transparente y todos los gases se unen en forma de burbujas mas grande y salen a los tiros a la superficie.
por eso cuando meto la pastilla ceramica del ultrasonido,el agua se vuelve transparente cy las burvujas mas del doble de su tamaño
en apariencia pareciera que estamos generando mas gas,pero la realidad es solo que *mejoramos *(maurice y yo,claro esta) la extracción del gas generado.
pero la cantidad sigue siendo la misma,
ya estoy pensando en una celda ,pero en una bien dimensionada,para mejorar la generación del gas,
tambien me di cuenta que no es necesario si o si que los dos electrodos sean de acero,
una de acero .
 la otra puede ser hasta de papel aluminio y bien finita,no se degrada (borne negativo)
eso lo probé,poniendo cinta de embalar en papel de aluminio,de cocina

PD:
 todo probado en un vaso común ,por lo menos asta tenga bien determinado otros parámetros,materiales y alli recién paso a construir la celda.
PD2:
el ultrasonido lo que también da es la cantidad verdadera de gas producido,
sabiendo eso,se puede ir probando distintos materiales,frecuencias y esas cosas,
como pintura con grafito,eso seria interezante

PD#:
    estaba pensando que cuando la celda este construida,el piozelectrico se puede pegar en cualquier parte metalica de la celda,no necesariamente tiene que estar en contacto con el agua,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2014)

Agua = Monóxido de diHidrógeno


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

si le pones detergente,se forma una espuma que estalla.
rellenar el poio con esa espuma y tenemos un poio volador
o un pollo bomba


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 8, 2014)

Guenassss... recien llego a las casas 
Que dia mamita querida... Para colmo, no se si es la conexion lenta, o le censuraron el video a lemur  no me carga y queda toda la pantalla negra 
alguien compro coca? Yo poingo el salamin, quisito sardo, pancitos con chicharrones y el ferneee


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

proba alli ,lo puse publico


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 8, 2014)

re-edit-- ahora lo puedo ver 



no me cierra el circuito... vamos de nuevo... replay!!! tenes una foto ,dibujito, croquis del o los electrodos?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

en los electrodos hay 20 volt ,comun rectificado ,,,

luego tenemos un piezoelectrico y su circuito (un oscilador + un transformador elevador)




este es el electrodo,es una chapa con un pcb virgen pegados,de manera que el pertinax aisle los dos metales,el cobre y el acero,el cable es rojo porque no encontré otro color




probé con ponerle al electrodo corriente alterna,continua ,con frecuencia y corriente (pwm) 
también le puse un flyback y la voltrocis no apareció nunca,no existe , si querés mas gases + corriente ,no hay vueltas.
sin corriente no hay gases,
lo de las celdas que producen mas gases (las resonantes) no existen ,
la energia que gastas en elevar la tencion no la recuperas nunca mas,
si aplicas esa energia directamente a los electrodos da mas gas y no se pierde tanto,
PD:
lo único que se me ocurre es que a lo que llamaron ''resonantes'' si resuena,pero esa vibracion ase lo mismo que el piezoelectrico ,por eso da la imprecion de generar mas gas,cuando la realidad es otra,

otra acotación,
se  puede mejorar mucho la generacion del gas,colocando sales,pero a costa de mas consumo de corriente y corrocion de los electrodos,
y si comprobé eso que mencione del tamaño de las electrodos,
donde se pega el oxigena tiene que ser del doble de superficie que el otro electrodos/chapa,en eso no hay cambios


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 8, 2014)

Estoy pensando seriamente arrancar en minutos nuevamente para el bulin... descartando el piezo, quiero ver personalmente lo del electrodo ese... Quiero ver que efectivamente sea hidrogeno y no alguna otra cosa rara... 
Acá en comodoro buscaban agua y encontraron petroleo  asi qeu por las dudas, quiero hacer la prueba del isopo con fuego y ver si revientan lindo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Estoy pensando seriamente arrancar en minutos nuevamente para el bulin... descartando el piezo, quiero ver personalmente lo del electrodo ese... Quiero ver que efectivamente sea hidrogeno y no alguna otra cosa rara...
> Acá en comodoro buscaban agua y encontraron petroleo  asi qeu por las dudas, quiero hacer la prueba del isopo con fuego y ver si revientan lindo


revienta,te lo puedo asegurar 
,ponele detergente para que quede unas pompas y le arrimas un encendedor paffffff 
chapa de acero (calidad 430) y una tira de pcb virgen que tenia tirado ,
le puse fastic al pcb, y lo pegue a la chapa , 
asi de simple ,dio buen resultado,el cobre aunque es finito,lo que importa es su superficie y si o si tiene que ir conectado al borne negativo


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 8, 2014)

che, lo dejaste un tiempo considerable para ver como se oxida o mejor dicho, se deteriora? Quizas, si aguanta, tengo ahi unos candelabros viejos con los pies rotos y si no le pifio...mepa que son de cobre... o bronce? ahora me quede en la duda...de ultima enchufo y al agua jajajaja...Hay que probar de electrodos hasta las patas del poio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

este lo deje máximo dos horas y no se oxido nada,agua limpita limpita.
pero si le pones el positivo al cobre si se degrada y te das cuenta porque el agua se ''mancha'' y el cobre de la placa,desaparece poco a poco.(asta probe con un papel de cigarrillos y ni se pico siquiera
recorda esto,para el negativo,metele el metal que tengas,
lo que importa es positivo,ese tiene que ser de buen acero


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 8, 2014)

interesante... en un rato levanto campamento y me vuelvo para el bulin...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

si hay que probar con todo y ver que pasa y me di cuenta,la polaridad si importa ,
asta probe con una  hojalata y siempre y cuando este en el polo negativo,no se oxida,ni se degrada


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 8, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si hay que probar con todo y ver que pasa y me di cuenta,la polaridad si importa ,
> asta probe con una  hojalata y siempre y cuando este en el polo negativo,no se oxida,ni se degrada



Claro, por la electrolisis inducida... a todo esto... pusiste un amperimentro? no te guies por la corriente de fuente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

hay ise otro video, esperate que lo subo
me consume 240 miliamper  0.24 A

PD:
tarda un poco en subir el video


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 8, 2014)

jajajajajaja .....vamos lemur todavia ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ..dale que quiero ver ..ese poio explosivo ..jajajajajaja ..... guta mucho


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

video 2 ,
se me despego el pcb,pero lo sujete con una gomita /bandita elastica ,
el vaso completo y el agua la tengo en un envase de gaseosa cortado 
por alli salen unos burbujones,son los que quedaron en la bandida y se hicieron mas grandes
la camarita es una bewcam de esas baratas,por hay se ven dos dedos acomodando el lente jajaja
si bien no se puede ver bien en datalle como el otro video,si se puede apreciar el efecto del ultrasonido,
cuando lo meto se pone transparente el agua y las burbujas aumentan su tamaño
cuando pueda voy a acer un video con la camara de fotos,se que filma,pero tengo que mirar bien el manual






.



locodelafonola dijo:


> jajajajajaja .....vamos lemur todavia ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ..dale que quiero ver ..ese poio explosivo ..jajajajajaja ..... guta mucho



ya vas a ver el poio ,si me lo da la patrona


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 8, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> estos son los primeros pasos para llegar a un resultado ,estallar un poio
> http://youtu.be/xxirFcNmW20
> 
> sin el ultrasonido los gases de la celdas (para el poio) no salen del todo y se quedan en el agua,
> ...



-------------------------------------------



el-rey-julien dijo:


> en los electrodos hay 20 volt ,comun rectificado ,,,
> 
> luego tenemos un piezoelectrico y su circuito (un oscilador + un transformador elevador)
> 
> ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

se me acaba de ocurrir otra idea (que yo pienso debe ser genial)
si el oxigeno se pega en el metal y lo oxida,al disminuir el tiempo que este queda en contacto con el electrodo,también disminuyo la oxidación,
las próximas pruebas serán con otros metales y teniendo todo el tiempo el piezoelectrico en el agua,a ver que resultados obtengo,
también podria usar mas de un resonador a distintas frecuencias,para probar nomas,no espero ningún cambio significativos con mas de un resonador piezoelectrico


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 8, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> video 2 ,
> se me despego el pcb,pero lo sujete con una gomita /bandita elastica ,
> el vaso completo y el agua la tengo en un envase de gaseosa cortado
> por alli salen unos burbujones,son los que quedaron en la bandida y se hicieron mas grandes
> ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

p p p y esperate a que veas mi celda en pcb ¡¡¡¡¡
(tengo una idea de pintura metálica,con metal,tipo grafito quizás,pintando la otra cara del pcb,donde van los componentes,
no pienso quedarme con las ideas  conservadoras,


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 8, 2014)

> se me despego el pcb,pero lo sujete con una gomita /bandita elastica


sos un autentico todoterreno!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

solaris8 dijo:


> sos un autentico todoterreno!!!!



se hace lo que se puede,con con le alla a mano ,,,,

estoy probando con el grafito y funciona bien,el grafito lo saque de una pila de carbon tamaño AAA
,
creo que asta funciona mejor que con el acero


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 8, 2014)

Eso sí, todo esto debiera quedar en un post específico,..
Tal vez *"Celda de hidrógeno, Mejoras obtenidas con la incorporación de ultrasonido".
*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

me esta gutando el grafito,solo que tengo que pensar como lo uno al borne,de una manera mas practica que un cocodrilo



			
				p p p dijo:
			
		

> Por supuesto, pero como experiencia, ya que la experiencia también es un aporte.



yo les cuento aquí,esto no es nada.
yo quiero lograr una celda nueva


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 8, 2014)

No tienes alguna bornera de la medida del grafito.
O puedes tomar una standard, y agrandarle la parte del grafito con una broca(mecha).
Si tienes algun fusible de descarte de los que usan edenor o edesur, puedes tomar los terminales de los mismos que son de bronce sólido, y con eso puedes hacer la bornera.



Ahora me doy cuenta que también puedes usar un pedazo de candado en desuso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

con este,el grafito ,la placa y una bandita,que ademas de sostener el grafito hace las veces de aislante,
pareciera que produce un poco mas,pero tengo que limpiar bien el grafito y probas mas tiempo a ver que sale ,
eso negro salio del grafito,yo tendria que averlo limpiado un poco mejor
Ver el archivo adjunto 115393

y aqui las burbujas ,misma fuente ,el resonador también esta,detrás de la placa







el grafito lo saque del polo positivo de una pila everridi común tamaño AAA


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 8, 2014)

Corrase SM.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2014)

huu hasta me dio miedo


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 9, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> se me acaba de ocurrir otra idea (que yo pienso debe ser genial)
> si el oxigeno se pega en el metal y lo oxida,al disminuir el tiempo que este queda en contacto con el electrodo,también disminuyo la oxidación,
> las próximas pruebas serán con otros metales y teniendo todo el tiempo el piezoelectrico en el agua,a ver que resultados obtengo,
> también podria usar mas de un resonador a distintas frecuencias,para probar nomas,no espero ningún cambio significativos con mas de un resonador piezoelectrico


 
No se si alguna ves escuchaste hablar de la proteccion catodica, pero basicamente, la oxidacion del metal, es justamente por ele efecto hidolisis y el contacto con el oxigeno al separar las moleculas... Si no me mal interpreto yo mismo la idea y concepto, cuando mas generoso sea el anodo, mas tiempo va durar sin ver que se deteriore... 
Anoche me sacaron internet, la compu, todo... al rincon, cenar, ducha y a dormir... 

Ya estoy armando algo para jugar un buen rato... Pero, vamos a jugar con una corriente punsada, una modulacion de por medio y tu fantastico piezo electrico...es chiquito, pero calculo que si lo pongo angularmente en la parte inferior, tendria que tener un cono mas grande,,, vamos a ver


----------



## mcrven (Ago 9, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Pal Lemur , el agua quimicamente pura no es conductora de la electricidad , así que usted está usando sales sin saberlo
> 
> Nos veeeemoooos



No es necesario meter sales allí, con meter la garra...pata...mano en el agua le dejas las sales del sudor adentro y ...


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 9, 2014)

Acordate Don DosMetrius, que el agua de red, no es desmineralizada y no solo quimicos tiene, si no que tambien alguna que otra sal que ahora no recuerdo el nombre...
la soda caustica ayuda, pero probe varias veces la celda seca sin soda caustica y funcionaba de 10 





			
				locodelafonola dijo:
			
		

> buenas ...tardes .... mi gente ....... me quede medio pensando ...... que otra cosa se puede derretir aparte de vidrio ..jejejejejeje http://youtu.be/iAhXChFxCQ0



Interesante.... por las dudas voy a esconder este topico...no valla ser que la bruja lo vea y arranque a experimentar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Acordate Don DosMetrius, que el agua de red, no es desmineralizada y no solo quimicos tiene, si no que tambien alguna que otra sal que ahora no recuerdo el nombre...
> la soda caustica ayuda, pero probe varias veces la celda seca sin soda caustica y funcionaba de 10
> 
> 
> ...



asta donde yo se tiene calcio( y cloro seguramente o no se que le ponen )
me pongo a continuar nuevamente,
esta ves voy a hacer el arresta-llama para poder quemar el gas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:
			
		

> que grande!!!! jajajaja ya te veo haciendo un oxicorte



no, oxicorte no guta,
 todabia no se en que aplicación usarla, de momento la idea del poio sigue en pie

PD:
  pero me guta la cosina ,tu idea,eso fue lo que me llevo a investigar





			
				torres.electronico dijo:
			
		

> Sono la fuente  Ya me parecia que el mosfet al voleo, no duraria muchio muchio



usa fuente comun como la que uso yo,15 +15 rectificada por dos diodos de alternador (5 amper)

de momento no insistas con probar con frecuencias fuentes raras,
segi un metodo.
*1 ,usar fuente común ,asta cuando se logre una buena celda, luego si a probar con todo
pero ya teniendo una celda que vos sepas que esta bien y que funciona,
recien alli tratar de mejorar la eficiencia (probando con tenciones corrientes,frecuencias,,,,)


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 9, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no, oxicorte no guta,
> todabia no se en que aplicación usarla, de momento la idea del poio sigue en pie
> PD:
> pero me guta la cosina ,tu idea,eso fue lo que me llevo a investigar
> ...



Es que le estoy dando manija a lo que ya experimente hasta recien... jugue con corriente punsada y vi mas burbujas en menos tiempo... el piezo, que dios y mi hija me perdone, lo saque de un juguete de ella...es chiquito, pero en el fondo a 90 grados (mirando para arriba) creo que algo ayuda... Ahora voy a probar con tu fuente fija de probar mas cosas, ya que un tenedor, un tornillo de tapa de cilindros de la kangoo y un pedaso de chapa de acero inolvidable, me dieron la misma respuesta... 
interesante probar con el candelabro ese de bronce (pense que era de cobre )



ahi, un amigo ue ya se los voy a presentar, me comentaba que alguna ves se le ocurrio colocar una bobina al tubo / chapa para desprender mas rapido la burbuja... suena interesante.... aunque me gusta mas lo del piezo porque es mas rapido y economico de hacer


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2014)

¿le pusiste el transformador al piezo?





torres.electronico dijo:


> ahi, un amigo ue ya se los voy a presentar, me comentaba que alguna ves se le ocurrio colocar una bobina al tubo / chapa para desprender mas rapido la burbuja... suena interesante.... aunque me gusta mas lo del piezo porque es mas rapido y economico de hacer



si ya tenes el oscilador, podes acer la bobina cobre un nucleo de flyback y si ,tiene que funcionar igual que el piezoelectrico,
siempre y cuando el acero sea el 430 (magnetico)


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 9, 2014)

Jajaja, yo le mande mosfet puro... me parecio al pepe si con un poquito ya desprende



 probando con trafo!!! vamos a ver si contaste bien el par de tres zapas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2014)

comprobando que lo generado es el gas para el poio
puse minicelda (de 4x4 centímetros)la celda en un frasco,lo selle como pude,pierde por todos lados,
en la tapa una manguera de pecera ,el arresta-llama es un filtro de cigarrillo,
luego con un cañito de antena aplastado arme el pico y encendió,
la llama no se ve a simple viste es transparente ,debe tener dos milímetro de largo.
en el video quemo un palo de fósforo y un poco el plastico rojo.
tiene bastante calor por ser tan pequeña la llamita,
derrite estaño como si nada 





y aquí esta sin el improvisado pico ,explota cuando le arrimo la llama del encendedor,









próximo paso es agrandar la celda,ya que esta solo tiene una superficie de 4x4 centimetros


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 9, 2014)

que cuenta, su majestad!!
esta buenoo el poio, si una celda de 4x4 quema asi......una mas grande debe ser infernal!!

lo que esoy viendo, pensando en una cocina, es cuanto consume esa celda (costo beneficio) y otra es el arrestallama, sirve el de acetileno???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2014)

esta esta en .024 A  , 240 miliamper
de todas formas,el gas natural esta carisimo,sale mas varato gastar electricidad
yo también estoy pensando para la cosina (esa es idea de torres)



solaris8 dijo:


> es el arrestallama, sirve el de acetileno???


yo no me arriesgaria,mejor es poner los comerciales,
esta celda me anime porque es chiquitita,que tanto puede explotar????


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 10, 2014)

> yo también estoy pensando para la cosina (esa es idea de torres)



no se como estara en argentina, aca el cilindro de 60litros de gas esta unos 60 u$s aprox 

vi los arrestallama (mercado libre)y no son muy caros, son finos y largos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2014)

si se los consiguen asta en ferreterias,el arrestallama
aqui  garrafa de 10k 55 pesos ,unos 5 dolares creo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2014)

la essen                                    .
yo pensaba calentar un riel de tren o algo asi y poner la olla arriva


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2014)

de ultima que sirva para el termotanque ,aunque sea





			
				solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> no lo creoooo!!
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....20_10202639340319969_334977838245747777_n.jpg
> 
> ...



yo pensaba en poner una llamita pequeña a un riel o algun metal grande y listo


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 10, 2014)

lo del termotanque no lo habia pensado......
bueno gente mañana a sigo....


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 10, 2014)

Buenos y felices días para todos los niños del arenero!!!
Indio,  Jesus; Efectivamente, el empleo de H2 para calefaccionar y coccion de  alimentos esta en la mira mia hace rato, y obviamente, algunas leyes  termodinamicas y economicas del bolsillo, estan de nuestro lado... el  unico problema, es hacer el mechero con el difusor perfecto para que no  te rompa nada... para eso, se puede emplear un sistema de llama no  directa, osea, se calienta otra cosa para que esta haga la transferencia  de calor...
Por ejemplo, el termotanque, se puede hacer un sistema  para que a su ves, se pueda aprovechar el mismo calor para  calefaccionar... Lemur, te pasaste...muy bueno che!!! 
El tema de la garrafa subsidiada, depende del municipio y tambein, dpende de la empresa que vende... acá sacaron el subsidio, y par peor, no dan a basto con la gran demanda....
Yo tengo dos tubpos de 45Kg y una de 10Kg... el resto de la calefaccion de mi casa es con energia pura; Eso se traduce en 2800$ de impuesto de energia, y 1100$ en gas.... Imaginate llevar todo esto, a tan solo una factura de energia en la cual, solo pagamos 1200$... Sumale que hay muchos lugares inospitos en el interior que no tienen gas y dependen de la leña... mas especifico escuelas de frontera que albergan chicos en el invierno por que el camino esta con nieve... Esto practicamente puede ser una solucion para mejorar la calidad de vida de muchos... Y no estoy hablando de incorporarlo en vehiculos... yo le tengo mas fe a otras cosas que son de mas utilidad... Esta que les comento es una.
Che, me voy a jugar con los niños que ando con una amarilla por que anoche me colgue con todo esto y solo dormi 2 horitas... cuando llegue me estaban esperando con el palo de amazar en mano 
Hoy tengo quehacer letra... abrazo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2014)

encontré algo,ya alguien estuvo haciendo lo mismo que yo con el ultrasonido,
no lo entiendo mucho si es que lo venden o que 
los Letonios me ganaron de mano jajajaja
http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-...-cell-hydrogen-generator-guide-131804162.html




> electroosmotic ultrasonido generador de hidrógeno


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 10, 2014)

Buenos Días /tardes a tuito el Arenero.



No hay problema Su Majestad, ahora en misa nos relajamos y veremos como lo arreglamos:
ya le picó el bichito de buscar H2 a mi esposa  ............
 a ya nó........ , .......creo que que a  parte de ser ingeniera química es bipolar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2014)

me vendría bien un poco de conocimientos en química


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 10, 2014)

*meneame* se llama la pagina del poio 

vender *lemur* es adquirir el plano


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2014)

entonces puedo vender el mio jajajaja
plano de poio explosivo ,, o receta de poio explosivo


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 10, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> me vendría bien un poco de conocimientos en química





http://www.auxilab.es/documentos/folletos/mquimica.pdf


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> http://www.auxilab.es/documentos/folletos/mquimica.pdf



muy lindo,¿pero se pasa a la seccion que las cosas estallan?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2014)

anoche de madrugada estaba haciendo estallar el hho y haciendo el sopletito ,,, mi esposa viene a ver que estaba haciendo,por los ruidos y eso,,,
entonces le cuento del gas,la cocina y me pregunta
¿mi cocina va a explotar? jajaja la confianza que me tiene ¡¡¡¡


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 10, 2014)

cocina hidrogeno!!me guta!!!!
lemurcito, el plano vale 1000 obabas!!!











es domingo!!!feliz domingo compañeros!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2014)

solaris8 dijo:


> cocina hidrogeno!!me guta!!!!
> lemurcito, el plano vale 1000 obabas!!!
> http://us.cdn2.123rf.com/168nwm/liu...1/18003044-pollo-de-la-historieta-quimico.jpg
> 
> http://youtu.be/ytGEULCvKvg


¡¡¡1000 obamas  ¡¡¡ este letones se esta aprovechando de mis descubrimientos...

entonces me voy a poner mi esquema  a 2500 obamas,,,,,
para cubrir los gastos en pestañas quemadas

¡¡¡Ahi nomas pal gasto¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 10, 2014)

bien podría usted vender el conocimiento *lemur*, pero la norma dice que acá no  (es broma )

hablando en serio seamos sincero mucho de los que formamos parte del *foro* trabajamos muy bien, no se limiten al hecho de que el día de mañana los encuentre por la web vendiendo sus trabajos porque estarían en todo lo correcto. Recién mire un vídeo que subió *anajesusa* y comentaba sobre el final que le íbamos a conocer su rostro y comenta que el *VDG* lo armo para un cliente y la verdad estoy orgulloso de su trabajo y eso de ocultar el rostro es un _*tabu*_... _ojo ojo ojo_ que respeto a los que quieren conservar el anonimato. 

Si alguien hace esto que esta haciendo *anajesusa* le doy el doble de los aplausos, porque es lo mas común y perfecto que podemos hacer.. y me enorgullece permanecer a este *FORO *





			
				solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> lindas uñas!!!....
> 
> https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...11_1548701255351055_6751697962117956069_n.jpg



si ese color es dificil de conseguir


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 10, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> me vendría bien un poco de conocimientos en química


Fisico Quimica de 1ero,3ero y quimica de 4to año... Ya tengo armado el resumen para pasartelo; Reflote todo de los años dorados de nuestra adolescencia, por que me parecio importante traducir tu buen descubrimiento. Tu pensamiento lateral, tu vista desde otro angulo, me abrio mas los ojos, y ahora se ven mas cosas... Ya te voy a contar que macanas me mande, que mas encontre y... La mejora de tu superPOIOexploited 
Llegue a una conclusion, muchas veces nos podemos basar en teorias que aplicadas pueden darnos un resultado; Pero que pasa si otra persona lo ve desde otro angulo, y le encuentra otra explicacion mas fundamentada, comprobada con numeros y con resultados? Parece increible, que desde la decada del 70, nadie...absolutamente nadie hasta hoy, penso que quizas meyer, estaba el 99,1% equivocado... mas allá de los buenos resultados de sus patentes, obvio.
No hace mas de un par de meses, mataron la teoria de la relatividad con otra teoria y fundamentada con numeros... la teoria del bigbang, se derrumbo con 4 jovenes estudiantes de no me acuerdo de que pais...el argentino que habla de la 4ta dimension y que el universo es un holograma, hace poco mas de 2 meses, japoneses llegaron a los numeros que comprueban su teoria...La teoria del poio detonante de Lemur, etc etc ...y asi un sin fin de cosas que si no existieran tipos abiertos como Lemur, seguirian siendo como nos la venden...
Lemur, yo cuando sea grande, quiero ser como vos 





			
				p p p dijo:
			
		

> ...PDara la cocina, buscá "*digestor*"
> Ahora sí *Hasta luegoooo*



Dependiendo si haces o no un digestor continuo o no, tiene su tiempo el proceso; Yo el que armo y vendo, es continuo y la salida puede alimentar una cocina y a su ves, un moto generdor chico y hacerlo funcionar solamente con gas metano.
Lamentablemente, el unico problema que tiene, es uqe los 1eros gases tardan en aparecer unos 35/40 días y de ahi hay que sumarle unos 10 dias mas paar tener una presion importante dentro del tacho.
Al ser continuo, una ves que arranca, te olvidas...le vas agregando residuos biodegradables todo los dias y listo... te alcanza y sobra para cocinar... Pero cuidado en mandarle cualquier desecho biodegradable, ya que muchos de ellos te juegan en contra...

Indio!!! Buenas y santassss... como pasaste el día del niño? a mi me regalaron una entradita para llevar a mi hija a un espectaculo de payasos 
a los 20 minutos ya me queria ir corriendo a casa


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 10, 2014)

que cuenta don torres...
el poio del lemur tiene futuro!!!







el dia del niño tranquilo...y siestiando, mis chicos estan lejos, los llame y les dije feliz dia, aunque esten grandes


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 10, 2014)

jajajaja; Bueno, justamente la NASA innovo hace años sus turbinas con hidrogeno, ya que lo que rinde an solo un metro cubico de hidrogeno, no podrian almacenarlo con ningun otro combustible... el tema es que les costo algo mas que una decada en darle con la tecla de como almacenarlo, sacarlo y detonarlo sin tener retroceso... ya me lo imagino a lemur chamusqueando plumas de poio hasta dar con la tecla jajaja


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 10, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Fisico Quimica de 1ero,3ero y quimica de 4to año... Ya tengo armado el resumen para pasartelo; Reflote todo de los años dorados de nuestra adolescencia, por que me parecio importante traducir tu buen descubrimiento. Tu pensamiento lateral, tu vista desde otro angulo, me abrio mas los ojos, y ahora se ven mas cosas... Ya te voy a contar que macanas me mande, que mas encontre y... La mejora de tu superPOIOexploited
> Llegue a una conclusion, muchas veces nos podemos basar en teorias que aplicadas pueden darnos un resultado; Pero que pasa si otra persona lo ve desde otro angulo, y le encuentra otra explicacion mas fundamentada, comprobada con numeros y con resultados? Parece increible, que desde la decada del 70, nadie...absolutamente nadie hasta hoy, penso que quizas meyer, estaba el 99,1% equivocado... mas allá de los buenos resultados de sus patentes, obvio.
> No hace mas de un par de meses, mataron la teoria de la relatividad con otra teoria y fundamentada con numeros... la teoria del bigbang, se derrumbo con 4 jovenes estudiantes de no me acuerdo de que pais...el argentino que habla de la 4ta dimension y que el universo es un holograma, hace poco mas de 2 meses, japoneses llegaron a los numeros que comprueban su teoria...La teoria del poio detonante de Lemur, etc etc ...y asi un sin fin de cosas que si no existieran tipos abiertos como Lemur, seguirian siendo como nos la venden...
> Lemur, yo cuando sea grande, quiero ser como vos
> ...




Veo que sabes sobradamente del tema, pero creo haber leído que el tiempo aquí sería menor, por una cuestión de temperatura.
¿O incluyes en tus equipos un sistema de calefacción para los desechos?.
Por otra parte me parece que el amigo lemur tiene acceso a mucha materia prima,(por los bichitos que cría, al menos entendí eso de alguno de sus relatos).


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 10, 2014)

pepepeeeee, como andas cheee!!! jajajaja, tengo una micropymes de energias alternativas ecologicas; Hagos otros laburos mas en el bulin-bunker, pero basicamente, eso hago; Mi fuerte son los reactores de BioDIESEL _(el  sueldo de docente a nadie le sirve; Menos en una ciudad petrolera)
_Tene en cuenta que en el tiempo de generacion, hay muchos factores que influyen... temperatura, material o biomasa, proporciones, ph del agua y diseño del digestor... Yo tarde mucho en hacer algo estable y que de resultados postivos...eso si,  no lo implemente cmo calefaccion, dado que el indice de monoxido de carbono del gas metano, es mucho mas alto y por ende, mucho mas peligroso...es por eso que solo lo enfoque a esas dos cosas, ya que el generador en un campo solo lo encienden a la noche por un tiempo reducido, y a su ves, emplean la cocina poco tiempo...
Ahora, se me ocurrio implementar el mismo estrambolico que arme de la admision del generador, en un vehiculo y note que minimo, necesito 2 kilos para poder hacerle cosquillas al motor... Yo a`penas manejo menos de un kilo con el digestor que empleo, y si requiere un poco mas, empleo una camara de camion como pulmon y almacenamiento y por ende, ahi obtengo hasta 2,5Kg... mas que suficiente para alimentar con una buena presion un calefactor de 5000K.calorias...
Tambien eh tenido sorpresiñas con este gassssss.... Tiene sus mañas, y nadie se toma el tiempo de dar un par de lineas de seguridad... fijate que la mayoria de las paginas, solo habla de como generarlo, pero no como se debe almacenar, que recaudos tomar etc etc... dicen que las mañas se aprenden de los errores de uno  

Loquissssss, que andas haciendo por ahi que estas callado? en que andas? te estas manijeando con ASM? tenes para rato ahi jajajaja


----------



## foso (Ago 10, 2014)

Buenas gente, feliz día del niño para todos los niños interiores  , hoy domingo aburrido, tantos proyectos para continuar y no me dieron ganas, flojo lo mio.  



torres.electronico dijo:


> y detonarlo sin tener retroceso



¿ a que te referís con retroceso ?


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 10, 2014)

Bueno, en cuanto a seguridad, este sistema es mejor y más económico, ya que no hay que agregarle olor al producto.




PD: Ni siquiera te pregunto si lo tienes(por el lugar en que vives), solo te voy a preguntar, que porcentaje de tu auto abastecimiento es eólico.



foso dijo:


> Buenas gente, feliz día del niño para todos los niños interiores  , hoy domingo aburrido, tantos proyectos para continuar y no me dieron ganas, flojo lo mio.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿ a que te referís con retroceso ?



No se refiere a caminar para atrás.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 11, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> ...
> PD: Ni siquiera te pregunto si lo tienes(por el lugar en que vives), solo te voy a preguntar, que porcentaje de tu auto abastecimiento es eólico.


 
Ahora no *MOLESTO* mas con los molinos, por uqe acá ya hay una empresa con un diseño bueno,chico y con un precio relativamente excelente en el mercado... Ademas, tenia problemas con los frenos que habia desarrollado y mas de una ves sali al patio con vientos superiores a los 80Km/h a frenarlos manualmente y atarlos antes de que salga la pala volando por los aires y se la ensartara en la cabeza u techo de un vecino 
Las palas habia copiado el molde con fibra de un generador comercial que tenia por ahi (J.D.  ) y con brisas giraba lindo; Los primeros prototipos, los laburaba con alternadores y la tension trifasica las rectificaba y metia en una bateria... Eso solo lo habia realizado experimentalmente para alimentar una repetidora experimental que habia armado, pero algunos pavos le daban metaguacha y el sistema no era autonomo el 100%... baje del cerro el telescopio con la minitorre del molino y un dia me puse en campaña en hacerlo electronico todo el sistema....pero...el diseño mecanico de los frenos inerciales me llevaron a ponchar de nuevo, asi que ahi quedo con el cartelito "algun dia" 




foso dijo:


> ¿ a que te referís con retroceso ?


Al efecto negativo de la implosion detras o ,mejor dicho aguas arribas del difusor... Mas en el momento en que se queda sin oxigeno, que abre la puerta por depresion a que salga mas hidrogeno y se transforme en una cadena de fuegos artificiales muy importante 


vieron ese articulo de las pibas de sudafrica que desarrollaron un reactor con orina? En el foro de BillGates donde planteamos cosas similares a esta para tratar de ayudar a la gente que realmente la estan pasando mal en esos lugares, vi el proyecto de las 4 pibas y es terriblemente buenisimo... 
Mirá:
http://www.veoverde.com/2012/11/cuatro-ninas-africanas-crean-generador-impulsado-con-orina/

che, me voy a dormirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... en un rato ya tengo que estar arriba 
Saludos a todossss y todassss


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 11, 2014)

Buenas madrugada



foso dijo:


> Buenas gente, feliz día del niño para todos los niños interiores  , hoy domingo aburrido, tantos proyectos para continuar y no me dieron ganas, flojo lo mio.
> 
> ¿ a que te referís con retroceso ?



no sos el único *foso* todos pasamos por eso después de tanto trabajar en la electrónica

retroceso es la llama del cosa que armo el *lemur* no es como cualquier gas es mal liviano y se incinera en milimilimilimilisegundos y no la frena a la llama cualquier cosa y si llega a llegar a la celda donde esta la mayor cantidad de BUUM y sino el burbujeador a muchos le paso que PUUM 

no te asuste no es una gran explosión, pero veras que ni el agua lo freno *anda hasta el minuto 1:03 que cuando pasa*






eso es una efecto retroceso


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2014)

¡¡¡¡el unico secreto es que los lemures tenemos ojitos grandes y vemos otras cosas ¡¡¡¡¡







buen dia ¡¡¡
hoy me madrugue porque pienso ir de compras,materiales para la celda,si me sale huyyyyyy pobres poios



torres.electronico dijo:


> vieron ese articulo de las pibas de sudafrica que desarrollaron un reactor con orina? En el foro de BillGates donde planteamos cosas similares a esta para tratar de ayudar a la gente que realmente la estan pasando mal en esos lugares, vi el proyecto de las 4 pibas y es terriblemente buenisimo...
> Mirá:
> http://www.veoverde.com/2012/11/cuatro-ninas-africanas-crean-generador-impulsado-con-orina/
> 
> ...


 
¡¡¡¡a orinar la celda ¡¡¡¡


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 11, 2014)

Buenas Fogo!!! Don DosMetriusss!!! Eminencia!!!  se ve que estas bastante enchufado que te desclavaste de la catrera temprano 
SSTC; mira uqe vi videos de accidentes, pero como ese no jajajaaja, me tento y desparrame la carcajada de una... Para que siguio el navo mandandole fuego digo yo jajajaja, si una, dos, tres veces esta bien, ya estaaaa jajajajajaja
Se ve que tenia poco hidrogeno, por que hace mas ruido y mas despiole... no se si la ves pasada te acordas uqe le conecte el arresta llama alverre y me retrocedio y slio estampado contra la pared de durlock 

niños y niñas...ya saben!!! no intenten hacer esto en sus casas por que podria salir dañadar su pared de durlock 



para mi que Lemur fue a comprar mas poios por que se quedo sin uno para seguir explotandolos jajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Veo que sabes sobradamente del tema, pero creo haber leído que el tiempo aquí sería menor, por una cuestión de temperatura.
> ¿O incluyes en tus equipos un sistema de calefacción para los desechos?.
> Por otra parte me parece que *el amigo lemur tiene acceso a mucha materia prima*,(por los bichitos que cría, al menos entendí eso de alguno de sus relatos).



si,pero se lo dono al amigo que hace tierra fértil,vive de eso





torres.electronico dijo:


> para mi que Lemur fue a comprar mas poios por que se quedo sin uno para seguir explotandolos jajaja



no se como isiste para conseguir las chapas de acero,
yo la ise facil ,compre unas cuantas de estas ¡¡¡  23 pesos cada una,ya tiene echos los u ''bujeros'' donde atraparlas con el tornillo,luego lo completo con el exclusivo diceño en pcb ,
un acero,un pcb,otro acero,otro pcb y asi continuo 





y dos de estas 27 pesos cada una ,no se porque las ciegas son mas caras que las otras que tienen matrizado,esas serian las tapas





lo interesarte es que ,justo en mi diseño yo pensaba perforar muchísimos redondeles en la chapa ,
cosa que con la rejilla ya esta echo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 11, 2014)

*buenas tarde areneros*, la celda cuando menos poros tiene es mejor a menos que sea una celda seca.

veo que volvió *FOGONASO* re bienvenido a sus pagos.

nos vemos luego


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> *buenas tarde areneros*, la celda cuando menos poros tiene es mejor a menos que sea una celda seca.
> 
> veo que volvió *FOGONASO* re bienvenido a sus pagos.
> 
> nos vemos luego



¡¡¡te equivocas ¡¡¡ cuando mas poros tenga,es mayor la superficie util  ojala hubiera una piedra pómez pero de acero¡¡¡
con eso digo, se puede reducir las dimensiones de la celda y a la ves aumentar el área util


PD:
  buen dia, de nuevo o no salude antes?????



¡¡¡ajaaaaa a probar con la esponja de acero,esa que es viruta,en una de esa funciona¡¡¡
esas esponjas tienen mucha superficie en reducido tamaño
esponja acero inoxidable ,facil de encontrar y muy,muy economicas ¡¡¡






como seria eso, *la celda-esponja *


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 11, 2014)

buenas Lemur!!! algunas las compre en MercadoLibre...hay varias metalurgicas que venden por pocos pesos pedazos que les sobran.... Me paso que en unpar de veces, dejaba las chapas como un espejo y no drenaba mucho la celda seca, asi que lo que hacia, era marcarlas con un punzon sobre una madera y despues tiraba que daba calambre... 
Lemú, no entendi como pondrias el pcb y la placa de acero... enfrentdas de que manera? o sea, si no te mal interpreto, no implementarias los separadores / aisladores de las placas...pero como apoyas el pcb para que trabaje como separador?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2014)

los enfrentaría de alguno modo que no se pongan en corto entre si ,separador y demas detalles ,los paso luego,
solo vasta comer con el unos 4 redondeles en el pcb, mas luego explico bien,me llaman a comer


ya volvi,
 ves la forma que tiene la chapa donde esta el tornillo 



le queda una separación ,de un lado y no del otro,hay que aprovechar esa característica,evitando arandela


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 11, 2014)

aaaaah, y podrias poner el fastix rojo al costado...el que se usa para juntas en auto....Lo dejas un dia y para el otro se banca lo que quieras... te evitas de cortar alguna goma para hacer la junta... de ultima, si tenes madera de cajones de fruta, te haces el molde y haces la junta...dudo que tan facil pueda ser esto ultimo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2014)

exacto ,en eso pensaba ,
mira estas otras la forma que tienen,ya tiene el contorno donde el fastic 






compre 4 con rejilla y dos ciegas ,son todas gruesas,chapa del 22 parece,pero es acero magnetico,el de inferior calidad (430)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2014)

Pequeña reflección : Disociar (hacer electrólisis de) agua *no viola ninguna ley de la termodinámica* y tampoco el volver a unirlos (reacción exotérmica , ésto genera calor , visto como explosión)

Lo que sería un engaño es afirmar que todo ésto es gratuito.

Las celdas de corriente contínua , generan los gases por separado (en cada electrodo) , solo es cuestión de habilidad para no juntarlos. El hidrógeno solo no es combustible ni explosivo , así que se lo puede acumular tranquilamente, solo explota en presencia de Oxígeno.

Las celdas de corriente alterna producen una mezcla de gases (El doble de Hidrógeno que de Oxígeno) y es altísimamente explosivo , no creo que se pueda acumular , una chispa de estática y explosión !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 11, 2014)

nada es gratis a darse manija


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo que sería un engaño es afirmar que todo ésto es gratuito



Estamos de acuerdo que esto no es gratuito, pero es un posible combustible alternativo y empleandolo para generar otras energias mayores, es la practicidad de emplearlo.
Tenes el ejemplo de la planta de truncado... el tema es dar con la tecla en la converion de emergia... muchos pretenen implementar el 100% del hidroeno para mover un motor o bien, para genmerar una pila de hidrogeno y mover la cola como un perro por que lograron juntar unos cuantos mV... eso si tiene un costo... ahora, que costo me podes relacionar, si yo te digo que mi casa, para poder calefaccionar con energia, requiero de 5 estufas de 2500W c/u... traducilo en el coste energetico que tengo y en paralelo, te pongo una celda que no llega ni siquiera a los 1000W y calefacciono la misma cantidad de metros cuadrdos y para colmo, sobra temperatura por demas... Esa es la idea practica que yo tengo del hidrogeno. Muchos lugares en Arg dependen de gas envasado para poder cocinar... 250mA, y tema resuelto... cuants escuelas de frontera no tienen energia, calefaccion y gas natural o envasado para cocinarles a los pibes? Esas son las metas que uno se tiene que poner... buscarle un buen proposito al empleo del hidrogeno y vas a ver que el costo, es insignificativo....o por lo menos eso es lo que veo yo.
a todo esto... me hiciste irme de cuerpo de la risa jajajaja con lo de la relacion de velocidad etc si le pones una rueda mas grande al vehiculo ajajaja... el pibe quedo titubeando ...se tildo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2014)

Era solo para hacerlo pensar un poco, y en rigor tendría que haberle hecho la comparación con su bicicleta  

En cuanto a los digestores , ojo con los enlatados , que tienen conservantes y hasta antibióticos (aunque esté prohibido se los enchufan igual)

¿ Que volumen tiene el tanque del digestor ?


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Era solo para hacerlo pensar un poco, y en rigor tendría que haberle hecho la comparación con su bicicleta
> 
> En cuanto a los digestores , ojo con los enlatados , que tienen conservantes y hasta antibióticos (aunque esté prohibido se los enchufan igual)
> 
> ¿ Que volumen tiene el tanque del digestor ?


Es irregular el tanque de plastico que reciclo para hacerlos, pero el volumen total es de aproximadamente 26300cm³... como las tres cuartas partes esta relleno de BIOL y BIOMASA mezclada, el volumen de gas que puede llegar a tener el tanque es de 6500m³ aproximadamente...
hay que llenarlo y asi y todo, hay que usar un pulmon de por medio con el arresta llamas


me anda pal tuje internet... 10 veces tratando de enviar el mismo mensjae



bueno, me voy pá las casas antes que la bruja me rete... mañana sera otro día... me canse de lidiar con el arresta llama... me esta detonando feo y no le puedo encontrar la falla... me parce que me la mande cuando se me mojo


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 11, 2014)

Buenas noches amigo Torres, ¿que opinas de esto?..

http://gustavolabala.com.ar/generador-eolico/

Vengo siguiendo los logros de este tipo, es un capo, *la turbina*.....


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 11, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Buenas noches amigo Torres, ¿que opinas de esto?..
> 
> http://gustavolabala.com.ar/generador-eolico/
> 
> Vengo siguiendo los logros de este tipo, es un capo, *la turbina*.....



Me gusta, pero dejarme contarte una anecdota pequeña... Hace unos 10 años, una persona de muy avanzada edad de acá (Comodoro Rivadavia), menciono ser el inventor del sistema... Nadie le dio bolilla y un día, fui a su bunker para conocerlo pesonalmente por que esta persona es un inventor nato, la ingeniosidad le brotan por los dedos y personas asi no se conocen todos los días... El tema es que conversando con esta persona, me comento que en realidad, la idea no era de él... La imagen original de la idea, fue de una persona que escribia libros e historietas futuristas en el año 52/54. En todas sus historietas, solia dibujar las casas como con una forma de iglu (techo cupula) y en la parte superior, tenia un molino vertical.
La cosa es que esta persona muchisimos años despues, vio una miniserie tambien futuristas (La Isla del Tesoro - donde trabajaban unos actores llamados Anthony Quinn y ernest Borgnine) y supuestamente estaban en un planeta muy similar a la tierra pero con variantes como varias lunas, agua invisible, etc etc (_tipico de la ciencia ficcion de decadas atras_)...en fin, volviendo al tema, la cosa es que esta persona se asombro ver en la pelicula los mismos molinos eolicos y fue ahi cuando se le prendio la lamparita y arranco con diseño propio basado en esa imagen que sienmpre habia tenido en la cabeza... Chapuseo mucho tiempo hasta que despues de cinco años, dio con el eje perfecto y el diseño de pala ideal... Hay en Comodoro tres molinos de estos armados por el mismo, y los tres estan en distintos sectores que se diferencias por tipo de terreno y mas qeu nada, como sopla el viento justo ahi...

Todo el mundo se le reia en la cara cuando el presentaba su molino y por ello, nunca le dieron apoyo a nivel nacion u provincia para sacar adelante todo esto... el tema esta en que hace 6 años, fui parte de la primera fase del proyecto de la uni local, donde se arranco con la contruccion de un molino eolico vertical experimental... 

Participe solo 10 meses en la etapa de laboratorio de instrumentacion y luego preferi abrirme por que me demandaba mucho tiempo y no podia seguir cumpliendo mis otras obligaciones... 
Dejame serte sincero...  La escala del molino que participe, es 20 a uno a ese que presentas y las palas son diferentes... si estamos hablando de zonas con vientos predominantes y superiores a los 60Km/h... no solo la base / cimientos deben ser terriblemente grandes, si no que el eje requiere de vientos para la sujecion... No te puedo dar mi apresiacion personal si es o no obsoleto, ventajoso, etc etc... Solo te puedo decir que prefiero un par de paneles solares, un par de calentadores solares, kit hidrogeno, y un digestor para tener una autonomia en una casa de campo 
fin de la historia...

PD: mirá...acá hay otros de Comdoro que copiaron al pobre viejo:
http://www.tomamateyavivate.com.ar/tecnologia-argentina/presentaron-un-molino-eolico-domestico-en-comodoro-rivadavia%E2%80%8F/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2014)

y cuanto ya parecia todo estaba echo,
les presento a la celda-esponja (otra prueba mas,para lograr el super poio)
construida con esponja de acero (sonó la esponja de la patrona y su jarra pirex) todo por el bien de la ciencia
es un sanwuices de tira de pcb y de relleno un trozo de esponja de acero 






funciona bien,pero me costo conectar la esponja.
en el video se ve el resonador y luego al cambiar la frecuencia del resonador cambian las burbujas,de mas grandes a mas pequeñas




.

PD:
 ¡¡¡ guarda que se prende fuego la esponja si hace corto con el pcb¡¡¡¡
pero tranquilo,ni bien se quema la biruta se va el corto y la celda-esponja esta lista


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2014)

le corte la mitad ,va a estar buscando el culpable,pero no pienso dejar pruebas ¡¡¡¡
la jarra ya la debolvi ,antes que se me rompa



la idea era que el sanwich entrara por el pico de un botella,asi la tapaba y quemaba lo producido,pero no entro por el pico,por un pelo le erre ¡¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2014)

si te fijas la foto,la celda-esponja esta sujeta con alambre ,el mismo esta soldado a las dos caras del pcb
lastima que no entro por el pico de la botellita


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 11, 2014)

hermosiños julepes me pegue hoy a la tarde... se me ocurrio emprolijar la cocinita para hacer el videito y subirlo...asi que me tome el trabajito de desarmarla, lavarla, pintarla con aerosol color aluminio, etc etc... despues de armarla, saque los dinosaurios del cenicero, ordene el bolonqui que tenia arriba del banco de trabajo (en realidad lo corri al costado, fuera del foco de la camara) y cuando voy arrancar con las pruebas...paf!!!... la pucha, que paso?! me digo... a verrrrrr "PAAAAAAFFFFFF"...ups... miro si no me mande la ganzada de la ve pasada, de conectar el arrstallama alverre y estaba todo bien... caramba... una ves mas y no jodemos mas... arranco la celda, prendo el piezo, el encendedor no enciende... no enciende y ciuando hace llamita bum! 
asi que deje todo como esta, y mañana vere si me mande el moco cuando moje el arrestallamas... 
venia bien...ya era mucho pedir que salga todo de una...alguna compli tenia que tener


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola hola , un dos tres probando poio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2014)

este ya funciona,
hay que pensar en usar las esponjas,eso es economico


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 11, 2014)

buen titulo del topico 

*"Volando poio con Monóxido de dihidrogeno disociado brutalmente !"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)




----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 12, 2014)

que buenos 8:35 minutos bien invertidos... muy buen video...Vistes el motor magnetico? Tengo un amigo cordobé que esta incursionando en algo asi... no me lo explico todabia bien, pero se que en algo andaba sobre este tipo de motores...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 12, 2014)

tenes que pasarme la medida de la bolsa y/o explicar bien como mido el caudal,
así calculo el tiempo que aria falta para ''rreyenar '' el poio con el gas explosivo


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 12, 2014)

los encontreee!!!...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

Gueeeenas  ¿Quien tiene una celda andando con soplete ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 12, 2014)

yo tenia una mimi-mimi soplete ,y funcionaba bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

Digo aqui y ahora , quien la tiene funcionando ? (y no me vengan con tonterías !)


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 12, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tenes que pasarme la medida de la bolsa y/o explicar bien como mido el caudal,
> así calculo el tiempo que aria falta para ''rreyenar '' el poio con el gas explosivo



De que manera la queres hacer? a la improvisada,completa o matematica? Para la completa,necesitas cronometro, termometro, manometro y un globo o la misma bolsa... Teniendo como dto que el hirogeno en la tablperdiodica nos dice que tiene un peso 2, con el prinicpio de arquimedes se saca el volumen generado en L/H.
La forma matematica (mas fisica que otra cosa), suponiendo que la fuente sean los protones  (H+) que hay en el agua, dado que la reacción química es 2H+ + 2e- = H2  se necesitarian 2 moles de electrones (un mol de electrones son un Faraday, o sea, 96.510  columbios) para producir un mol de H2. Como un  mol de hidrógeno son 22,4 litros (2 gramos  en peso), si necesitas producir 1 litro de hidrógeno vas a necesitar  96500x2/22,4 = 8616 colombios; Igualmente, esto esta sujeto tambien al diseño de nuestra celda...como ya vimos, no todas funcionan bien, por lo que podemos decir que esta practica es media obsoleta.
Si la queres hacer sencilla, toma una bolsa donde visualmente se asimile al tamaño de una botella de 1L, y chequea a ojimetro cuanto tarda en llenar 1/4 de bolsa y eso seria la 1/4ta parte de loq ue tardarias en generar un litro ojimetro de H2

ami me funciona sin la azul


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 12, 2014)

me quedo con la bolsa y el ojimetro
gracias por el dato ,ahora voy a terminar de armar la celda y luego la pruebo

PD:
  no es mala idea,mira si con la azul se dispara la generación del h2  jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

Quisiera ver ésta prueba :

Celda con soplete alimentada por corriente constante , el soplete le pega a una latita con agua , cronometrar tiempo hasta que llegue a los 80 ºC.

Por otro lado con la misma fuente alimentar resistencia sumergida en la misma latita con la misma cantidad de agua y cronometrar lo mismo.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 12, 2014)

DosMetrius, podes hacer una vos mismo usando la minicelda de Lemur, la variante es que en la punta, le pongas un pedacito de caño de cobre (el flexible mas finito de gas) y la punta la tapes con epoxi.... Cuando la estas tapando con epoxi, dejle centrado una aguja de cocer y antes de que termine d secar, sacala por que despues no sale nunca mas jajaja... una ves qque seco como cascote, ya tnes el OXIcorte 

No te olvides del arresta llama



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quisiera ver ésta prueba :
> 
> Celda con soplete alimentada por corriente constante , el soplete le pega a una latita con agua , cronometrar tiempo hasta que llegue a los 80 ºC.
> 
> Por otro lado con la misma fuente alimentar resistencia sumergida en la misma latita con la misma cantidad de agua y cronometrar lo mismo.



ya vi a donde apuntas....bueno, vamos armar el sopletiño casero...me estaria altando la R calefactora...solo tengo una de 220...de ultima hacemos la conversion y vemos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 12, 2014)

siii yo la punta use un cañito de antena aplastado (bien vestía lo mio) y mangerita de pecera



la prueba la voy a hacer con una celda simple de 10x10 ,y solo dos chapas,


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 12, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ...la prueba la voy a hacer con una celda simple de 10x10 ,y solo dos chapas,



aaaaaaaaaaaaa viciosaaa...queres masss ahora ????


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 12, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Digo aqui y ahora , quien la tiene funcionando ? (y no me vengan con tonterías !)


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 12, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> ... ami me funciona sin la azul


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 12, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaa viciosaaa...queres masss ahora ????



y es mas facil para luego calcular,porque al tener  una superficie con números redondos.
ma facil 10x10 los dedos me alcanzan justos ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 12, 2014)

ami cuando me faltan, me saco las zapas y medias e implemento los auxiliares de calculo



Che, me dejaste pensando la configuracion de las placas  ...pareco Proteus cuando se consume toda la RAM 
Si buscas menos superficie en la placa negativa, la configuracion podria ser esta:

(P+)/oring/(PN)/oring/(P-)

y sin olvidar el detalle de la superficie, obvio... Por que si hago la configuracion 

(P-) /oring/(PN)/oring/(P-)/oring/(PN)/oring/(P+)/oring/(PN)/oring/(P-) /oring/(PN) consumiria mucho mas corriente...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quisiera ver ésta prueba :
> 
> Celda con soplete alimentada por corriente constante , el soplete le pega a una latita con agua , cronometrar tiempo hasta que llegue a los 80 ºC.
> 
> Por otro lado con la misma fuente alimentar resistencia sumergida en la misma latita con la misma cantidad de agua y cronometrar lo mismo.



no se puede calentar el tachito con e soplete... con agua y todo lo perfora...alaro este punto por las dudas


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 12, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> siii yo la punta use un cañito de antena aplastado (bien vestía lo mio) y mangerita de pecera
> 
> 
> 
> la prueba la voy a hacer con una celda simple de 10x10 ,y solo dos chapas,




Yo he visto varios videos en los que se emplea una jeringa hipodérmica con su aguja, y si se piensa detenidamente, es algo bastante seguro, porque el retroceso será más difícil a través de un tubo tan angosto y largo como la aguja.

También esta jeringa suele ser antecedida por el arresta llamas (constituido por *un niple de media pulgada*, y sus *espigas* (se acuerdan de los *tetones*) relleno con lana de acero, arena y vidrio molido.

En cuanto a la comparativa, estaría mejor si la llama del hidrógeno se hiciera pasar por una serpentina hecha con el tubo de cobre angosto, (tal vez una termocupla, vacía  por supuesto) y esta a su vez inmersa en el líquido.
saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 12, 2014)

arme esto, recorte una pcb 10x10 ,le comí los bordes 



la rejilla va arriba puesta en y con tormillos ,no use aislantes ya que el mismo pcb es el aislante,por eso es que lo recorte



entre el cobre y la rejilla debe quedar unos 2 milimetros (a ojo)
asi queda una celda con la parte trasera aislada con el pcb,asi se puede apilar sin que se pongan en corto.

la probé un ratito y consume 3,5 amperes,es muchísimo,pero también produce muchísimo gas,
yo creo que le falta separar mas las caras,
yo esperaba que consumiera cerca de los dos amper,no mas ( si la comparo con la celda de 4x4 que andube probando)
me falta respetar la proporción de superficie ,eso le voy a ir cortando cobre del pcb,asta lograr la medida justa,que yo pienso deveria ser la mitad del total de la rejilla.
luego continuo,ya mañana.
cuando tenga todo ajustado,me largo a hacer las otras celdas con las rejillas que tengo,
las pongo todo en un recipiente y a medir el gas (quizas con una sola celda-rejilla ya me sobre,
pero eso lo sabre recien cuando tenga esta bien dimencionada


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 13, 2014)

vas a necesitar un lindo tachito cerrado para probar esa celda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 13, 2014)

lo meti en una bolsa con agua y la inflo rapido ,hoy a la noche la sigo probando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2014)

Lei por ahí que el inoxidable debe ser el que no pega el iman (CAROOOOOO) 

Que el inoxidable fino le había dado mejor resultado , o sería mas rugoso porque si lo rayás hace mas lio.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 13, 2014)

si el inoxidable no magnetico es el mejor, yo tengo el calidad 430 ,que es acero inoxidable magnético ,
de momento dio resultado,
pero para estar seguro ,,,solo lo sabre cuando la celda tenga un buen tiempo de uso ,
de momento el agua no se oxida ni noto coloración alguna (buen síntoma)


con la esponja de acero no paso lo mismo y el agua se oxido,se coloreo de marron


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2014)

Ups , malo eso 

Lo que leí del finado-sesinado Mayer es que él utilizaba alta frecuencia + alta tensión y disociaba por tensión y no por corriente . . .  cierto o mito


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 13, 2014)

mito,                  .


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 13, 2014)

En cuanto al acero, habrá que comenzar a buscar lavarropas de tambor horizontal muy viejos, tal vez alguno este hecho de acero del bueno, en cuyo caso serían dos pájaros de un tiro, porque además de ya estar perforados, tienen relieve, o sea mayor superficie.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2014)

Nop , se usaba para herramientas de corte alimeticias


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 13, 2014)

dosmetros dijo:


> ups , malo eso
> 
> Lo que leí del finado-sesinado mayer es que él utilizaba alta frecuencia + alta tensión y disociaba por tensión y no por corriente . . .  Cierto o mito




miiittttooooo!!!!


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 14, 2014)

recien termine el arrestallama (maldito pegamento que no me dejaba pitar el cachirulo)... Mientras esperaba, no tuve mejor idea que molar el mechero y arrancar con otras mejoras de seguridad, par no acumular gas... Mañana tengo que ir a compar masilla y voy achicar el compartimento que hay vajo el difusor... quiero llevarlo a 1/10 de lo que e originalmente... ya me canse de esos BRRUUMM! magicos...
En 15-20 minutos voy a probar el arrestallamas con el sopletiño realizado con un sencillo cañito de cobre finito y punta achatada... La idea era tener listo yá el mechero, pero por una cosa u por otra, siempre tengo que salir a compar algo que me falta u olvide  y todo es plata


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2014)

Don Torres llegó tarde a nuestra clase de plomería-gasista del arenero 

Tetón MACHO bronce :









Tetón hembra ébano :


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 14, 2014)

cheeeee, que no quedo tan feo



Hoy a la mañana en el hiper tehuelche vi que viene en este mismo material una tapa de 1" con los picos incluidos 
Asi que sera para la proxima que arme... Estoy peleando cn la conexion... tengo de subida 2kb/s  bajada 4Kb/s.... hace 3 horas que quiero subir el maldito video a iutub y se cae.... cociniñasistem version 999.92 beta B  Ya ta funcionando!!!


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 14, 2014)

Para colmo allí no te puedes dar el lujo de colocar una antena...
Te la pasarías en el techo orientándola.
A la mía la dejé lo suficientemente cerca y accesible para poder orientarla subiendome solo a un taburete.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 14, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Para colmo allí no te puedes dar el lujo de colocar una antena...
> Te la pasarías en el techo orientándola.
> A la mía la dejé lo suficientemente cerca y accesible para poder orientarla subiendome solo a un taburete.



No es señal che, es saturacion de celdas... no hay inversion de parte de ellos para poner mas antenas... Antes andaba un caño...ahora un niple 
Geograficamente, Comodoro es terrible con el tema de las antenas... haces 5 metros para un lado y ya te esta agarrando otra celda que quizas este saturada y te ralentiza todo... 
EN VHF, no te das una idea como tenes que jugar acá... te apantalla el cerro chenque y perdes mas de la mitad de Comodoro por uqe justo esta en el medio... Para el lado de rada, esta en un pozo y de yapa, tienen un cerro que nos separa.... Una vez haia armado una repe experimental y la subi al cerro; Como los bananas jugaban mucho, no dejaban rcuperar la bateria  me canse y baje.... en esa epoca se llegaba un lindo radio de hasta 60 KM y aluna que otra ves, pude llegar hasta caleta olivia (80Km por ruta, 72km rectos)...
Ya ni bola le doy a mis cachirulos ... una por que a 400 metros esta el campo de la CNC con las antenas y otra por que me aburrio. SOlia usarlo para trabajar, y cuando salia hacer 4x4 por los cerros...nada mas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2014)

y si no funciona bien ,no les pagues un peso y usa la red ,asta que la mejoren,
podes probar con antenas bien direccionales a ver si mejora algo ,


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 14, 2014)

mira el mapa aereo



te lo cortan si no pagas... generalmente te regalan un 10 u 20 % de descuento en la siguiente factura pero ...siguen en la misma

PD: esto solo es 1/3 de comodoro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2014)

Y si le agregás de reflector una antena de DTV ?

Ahora no me acuerdo si hay que adelantarlo o atrasarlo del foco , algo había leido


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2014)

ya se donde meter la celda-rejilla
aqui 





_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-515101786-caja-de-pase-pvc-estanca-roker-ip65-pr1004-170-295x295x160mm-_JM_

yo tengo una nueva sin usar,pero es grande
es la mas grande de la foto ,yo necesitaría la mas chica





tengo que ir a la casa de electricidad y ver si me la cambian por una mas chica,

esta de 15x20 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-513236448-caja-de-pase-pvc-estanca-roker-ip65-pr-1002-67-150x200x62mm-_JM_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2014)

Te comento que los pomos de silicona deben decir *Adhesivo* para que peguen , si dice solamente Sellador , solo sella y se despega.

Así que Adhesivo , o Adhesivo Sellador o Sellador Adhesivo , pero si dice solamente Sellador 

********************

Me estoy clavando una lengua a la vinagreta que la hicieron con una lengua y 72 dientes de ajo hno:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2014)

buen dato,eso no lo sabia

PD:
  que mala suerte,el que tengo dice sellador solamente
''sellador sintético''

PD2:
 que rico,un manjar la lengua,este como este preparada,es un manjar,
aunque sea hervida solamente ,es rica


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 14, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si le agregás de reflector una antena de DTV ?
> 
> Ahora no me acuerdo si hay que adelantarlo o atrasarlo del foco , algo había leido



Vos sabes que sos la segunda o tercer persona que me dice lo mismo... Tengo un DRTV prepago que ya no uso mas por los CO$TES desde su ultima subidita, asi que tendria que probar y apuntarle a una de las dos antenitas que supuestamente entran en el radio...
Lemur, y si te conseguis un filtro de agua gigante como este que tengo y molas todo en forma circular? o pensas hacerla seca la celda?

che... la Lengua con que la estas acompañando? vinito? que ricooooo

a mi me prometieron unas morci, chori y salamines cordobeses y tuve que rechazar el regalo por que si no lo perdia en los fitosanitarios que hay en la ruta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2014)

humm filtro,filtro,,,
un caño de plastico y dos tapas ,de esos de 4 pulgadas ¡¡¡¡
caño tengo,me falta las dos tapitas y el pegamento Adhesivo Sellador

PD: 
no doy mas hoy me mate trabajando,voy al sobre ,los dejos muchachos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 15, 2014)

tengo un tanque '' lavar-ropas'',pero es acero 430,el magnético,sino ya lo estaba recortando

PD:
 no lo cambio nada,averigüe cuanto vale mi gabinete .es este ,misma marca,mismas medidas
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-516195008-tableplast-gabinete-plastico-estanco-380x366x150-mm-3301-tab-_JM_


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 15, 2014)

a la pichota _(diria gino renni)_ ... 700 mangos???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 15, 2014)

en su momento yo lo pague 400 a principio de año

compre uno a 58 pesos es chiquito,ase un rato

pero no entra la celda-rejilla,voy a tener que recortar


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 15, 2014)

jajajaja que garron... nunca tomar las medidas antes de comprar jajajaja Yo molaria a lo loco y despues "sellaria" todo bien... ojo que se escapa hasta por lo lugares menos pensado...
Que se puuede usar como reemplazo de la macilla epoxi y que aguante temperatura?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 15, 2014)

el silicon rojo,ese aguanta temperatura y ademas pega bien

el problema de la caja grande es,que es muy grande,mucho gas acumulado y si explota ????? 
no me gustaría estar cerca.
si solo tuviera menos altura (y si lo relleno con la espuma esa de autos)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2014)

Barato = cacho de caño de pvc de 4 pulgas con dos tapas , pero hay que hacer todo redondo


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 15, 2014)

no no no... la idea de la caja grande es que tiene que quedar llena de  agua y ningun espacio donde acumule gas... si no vas a tener una bomba  de tiempo en el caso que te falle el arrestallamas.
Vistes el porta  filtro potabilizardor que tengo? Ese en la parte superior, tiene una  pequeña cavidad donde me juntaba gassssssssssss.... asi que ahora lo que  hago es meterle de prepo agua hasta estar el 100% seguro de que no me  queda espacio para acumular H2... me ah detonado tan fuerte, que desoldo  los puntos de las chapas que Gio le habia hecho a los bornes ... Ni  hablar que el se te romperia el gabinete... Mis antenitas de binil estan  detectando fuertes señales de alguien queriendo generar moooocho  gassss.... 

si, podria ser todo redondo... ademas, el pegamento para PVC es terriblemente bueno... yo lo uso como la gotita para todo



me voy al cole hasta las 14:30hs... de paso voy a ver que compro como burbujeador por que el otro me pierde a lo loco por la ultiima detonacion jajajajaja... Ayer descubri que la macilla epoxi no se banca temperatura, asi qeu hoy voy a estar enfocado en este tema.... tengo que rellenar el compartimento inferior de la ornalla de la anafe que la mole y descuajeringue toda para usarla mas eficamente... Tiren ideas... antes de que me ponga a derretir plomo y rellene con eso


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 15, 2014)

derretir plomo ,,,
no puedo dar ideas,no asta que tenga la celda armada y pruebe por mi mismo



dijo 2M que lo mas económico es el caño de pvc ,pero que avia que cortar todo redondo,
pero yo pienso que cortando tiras de chapa cada ves mas angostas,se puede rellenar un caño con celdas,
claro que estas no van a tener el mismo tamaño,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2014)

Claro , verticales en vez de horizontales


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2014)

estube mirando esquemas y planos de celdas y encontré esta,tiene las chapas asi como yo digo 
ademas hay un circuito,sensor de oxigeno,esa parte no la entendí muy bien.
esta en detalle la construcción de la celda,con un caño de plástico pvc de 4 pulgadas,como sugirió dosmetros


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 16, 2014)

Esa es la celda original de Bob no me acuerdo cuanto (beyonce o algo asi...no?)
Lo del sensor de oxigeno, es en el caso en qeu quieras incorporarlo en un vehiculo a inyeccion... Osea, eso es parte del EFIE que mencione en el grupo... Acordate que la ecu trabaja siempre calculando una medida estequiometrica en la cual el motor no trabaje ahogado ni cagado de hambre y todo esto siempre respetando unos parametros para que la quema del combustible no contamine el medio... El tema esta en que si nosotros inyectamos H2 en la admision, la mezcla quedaria muy rica (no gorda), y no tendriamos la economia que necesitamos.. Entonces, eso que ves ahi, seria como una especie de corrector de lectura del sensor Lambda. 
EL h2 es mucho mas rapido que el combustible, osea, se detona en el tiempo de ignicion primero y consume el oxigeno mas rapido que el combustible inyectado en la camara de combustion, dandonos asi como resultado, una salida de escape ahogada y o pasada de combustible...

otro sensor que se modifica su señal, es el MAP (sensor de presion absoluta)... con este se mide el flujon de aie que engtra por el colector de admision a la camara de combustion... hay muchas cosas en juego... temperatura del aire, apertura de mariposa... etc etc

asi que no le des bolilla a esa parte del circuito, que ademas, es pedorrisimo el diseño y te genera unas oscilaciones espantosas en el vehiculo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2014)

ok , ya me imaginaba que era algo para un motor


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 16, 2014)

bola, no me dijiste especificamente que te falta... quizas tenga algo que te pueda servir y te lo mando



Estoy viendo un video (a medida que va cargando el video con esta conexion económica) que me paso un amigo (el cordobé)... que si lo ves te va gustar y seguro lo vas a encarar, por que practicamente es una celda humeda como la que estas armando, pero... ambas chapas estan espiraladas... interesante, pero... yo que queresque te diga... hasta el momento, si no fuera por el prcio de las chapas de acero, me quedo con las celdas secas.... lo que tira eso, el resto podran imitarla, pero no igualarla...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2014)

haa si vi las espiraladas , uno lo hiso para una soldador grande,de fuente uso una soldadora esa de electrodos y unos puente diodos, interesante el diseño ,
yo estoy a que no me decido si esperar un poco mas a ver si consigo un recipiente adecuado,o 
cortas las chapas de 10x10 y listo,
el lunes a ver si consigo el conector ese rápido de manguera


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 16, 2014)

mirá, el racor es u lujo para la celda... yo uso esos acople de gas roscados y me funcionana de 10... Se me complico conseguirlos acá en comodoro, asi que cada tanto voy a un par de tallerees a manguear y si no consigo, le pongo este teton macho (jajajaja- me hace acordar la foto de 2M jajajajaja)...
Lo que si le hice para usar estos tetones, es implementar pegamento y arandela de goma de los dos lados para sellarlo bien. Esto en la celda seca y el ultimo separador o junta, obviamente la hago mas gruesa por la tuerca que me toca en la chapa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2014)

tetones tengo dos ,pero me gusto mas en conector rapido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2014)

Había pensado en hacer vacío en la celda, para una más rápida extracción del HHO, en vez del ultrasonido . . .

Éste pensó lo mismo que yo jajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

es poco practico        .mas facil con el ultrasonido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2014)

Por que usa placas positivas , placas negativas y placas NEUTRAS (alpeo) ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

usa las neutras para no tener que bajar la tencion,lo que no tiene sentido ,si podia averlas puesto un poco mas separadas desde el principio


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 19, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es poco practico        .mas facil con el ultrasonido



Tal cual; estoy viendo que si sacas las burbujas con ultrasonido, osea, si haces cavitar de esa manera, es mucho menor la corrocion


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 19, 2014)

Buenas compañeros, creo haber leído por allí, que esas placas no son neutras, incluso tienen un nombre"*divisores de tensión o voltaje*" (si no me equivoco).
Por otra parte, de separar los electrodos, tendrías la ventaja de poder separar también los gases recolectados, con eso tendrías menos peligros de explosiones, y podrías usarlos por separado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2014)

Claro , si separás los gases , los podés juntar al final como en una autógena


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 19, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Buenas compañeros, creo haber leído por allí, que esas placas no son neutras, incluso tienen un nombre"*divisores de tensión o voltaje*" (si no me equivoco).
> Por otra parte, de separar los electrodos, tendrías la ventaja de poder separar también los gases recolectados, con eso tendrías menos peligros de explosiones, y podrías usarlos por separado.



por estructura atomica, el oxigeno se pega en un electrodo y el hidrogeno en el otro electrodo; Lo bueno es uqe el oxigeno retorna o se asocia nuevamente al agua y el hidrogeno si nesta exitado o mejor dicho, si hay cavitacion presente por saturacion del electrodo, no retorna al agua y al ser un elemento liviano, emerge en forma de gas y lo metemos en el horno de lemur pa calefaccionar el poio...
Supuestamente, si tuviesemos un microscopio, podriamos ver la porosidad del hierro y como se acumula el hidrogeno en la pared... Lega un momento dado, en que tantas mini burbujas (no perseptibles por el ojo) se tienden a unir y por fisica pura tenemos cavitacionnatural... Ahora... si usas el ultrasonido de lemur, lo que ganas es desprender mas rapido el H2 del metal, pero lo que estoy viendo es que si lo hago muy rapido, no tengo mucha presion en la celda... Si proba hacer oscilante el ultrasonido (osea, encenderlo y apagarlo por periodos de 1 segundo y 1 segundo y medio), se nota una mejoria en la presion


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

para la presión,capaz que hay que encenderlo de a momentos,si, como dice torres.
aunque no estoy muy muy seguro,la presión debería de juntarse por igual con o sin ultrasonido
,,,
hasta que no tenga armada mi celda no lo puedo ir probando


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 19, 2014)

te genera oscilaciones en la llama y tiende apagar la llama y en algunos casos, plop!!! vuelve para triqui


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 19, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> por estructura atomica, el oxigeno se pega en un electrodo y el hidrogeno en el otro electrodo; Lo bueno es uqe el oxigeno retorna o se asocia nuevamente al agua y el hidrogeno si nesta exitado o mejor dicho, si hay cavitacion presente por saturacion del electrodo, no retorna al agua y al ser un elemento liviano, emerge en forma de gas y lo metemos en el horno de lemur pa calefaccionar el poio...
> Supuestamente, si tuviesemos un microscopio, podriamos ver la porosidad del hierro y como se acumula el hidrogeno en la pared... Lega un momento dado, en que tantas mini burbujas (no perseptibles por el ojo) se tienden a unir y por fisica pura tenemos cavitacionnatural... Ahora... si usas el ultrasonido de lemur, lo que ganas es desprender mas rapido el H2 del metal, pero lo que estoy viendo es que si lo hago muy rapido, no tengo mucha presion en la celda... Si proba hacer oscilante el ultrasonido (osea, encenderlo y apagarlo por periodos de 1 segundo y 1 segundo y medio), se nota una mejoria en la presion



Aha: Pero en ese caso a que moléculas se uniría, ya que las que van quedando son solo de agua, que por otra parte es muy estable, de unirse al agua nuevamente, solo puede ser anulando la electrólisis misma(parcialmente), de lo contrario tendríamos moleculas de H2O2(agua oxigenada), y esta "suelta" muy facilmente el átomo sobrante.
Y este por cierto era uno de los integrantes (aunque conscentrado)(el otro permanganato de calcio) del primer propergol usado en los Messerschmitt Me 163 Komet.

*No es que sepa mucho de química*, solo me baso en el sentido común.
De todos modos corrígeme si me equivoco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2014)

Lo que puede ocurrir es que el O2 no se recombine sino que entre en solución en el agua más facilmente que el  H2 , pero la cantidad sería mínima.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 19, 2014)

sencillo, el oxigeno que no se lo come el hierro o el acero, sale a superficie; Como la unica via de salida va al coletor de admision, seria comburente; Pero no es el 100% del oxigeno lo que sale por ahi, ya que por su peso retorna al agua capturando los atomos de H2 que estan libres... Ejemplo... si desenergizas el equipo, al cabo de unos segundos el h2 vuelve a transformarse agua, pero justamente no me puedo acordar como se llama este agua, ya que es un agua pesada y tiene otras propiedades...


 No me puedo acordar como se llama...se me vuelan las palabras ...


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 19, 2014)

Me alegra saber que decimos lo mismo con otras palabras.
Dosmetros dice *pero la cantidad sería mínima.* 
Y yo dije, solo puede ser anulando la electrólisis misma*(parcialmente)*

Torres dice Ejemplo... si desenergizas el equipo, al cabo de unos segundos *el h2 vuelve a transformarse agua*
Y yo digo *anulando la electrólisis misma*.

*ya que es un agua pesada y tiene otras propiedades  * 

Si, si, peróxido de hidrógeno,Agua oxigenada.   

Por eso yo hablaba del sentido común.

Ya que es *común* a los que lo tenemos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

para cualquiera de los casos ,lo mejor es sacar los gases disueltos lo mas rápido posible.
luego veremos como es eso de la presión


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2014)




----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 20, 2014)

creo yo...no se si le pifio, pero mepa que eso no es plasma...mepa que tiene legia el agua y obtiene el mismo efecto que la lampara economica de aua y legia que se carga con el sol.... pepeepeee??!!! que dice usted que es mas ducho con las mezcla de fernet con coca?


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 20, 2014)

Yo vi eso en una pelicula con Morgan Freeman y Keanu Reeves.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2014)

ya arme la celda,pero perdía por todos lados, ay la estoy secando y la armo de nuevo .
al final para probar la presión , se me ocurrió meter la celda en un tacho con agua,
le puse el burbujeador y salia bastante gas ,pero al meterle el pico-quemador ,
la presión se juntaba y perdía la celda ,aun así y todo saque unas conclusiones,
haaa
la chapa que saque del tambor del lavarropas,funciona bien,es chapa fina y tuve que plancharla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2014)

Ahhhhh , entonces podías hacerla en espiral weweweeeeeeeeeeee

Para polotar el poio me gutó éste , ver de 3:00 en adelante  :


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 20, 2014)

Me alegro que funcionara lo del lavarropas, ahora estoy pensando en los calefones.(los de acero inoxidable ¿vió?)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2014)

eso estuve buscando por la tarde,yo tenia uno,pero se ve que mi esposa me lo tiro

ese estaria perfecto,porque tiene la chapa lisa sin perforaciones


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 20, 2014)

Un día vamos a tener que hacer algo respecto de las esposas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2014)

O los Koinor de acero 

A las esposas hay que quererlas mucho lejos


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 20, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O los Koinor de acero
> 
> A las esposas hay que quererlas mucho lejos








No sabía que tenía esos gustos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2014)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaa , eso te lo abren con palabras


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2014)

hoy la defendí y se puso a llorar el atacante,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2014)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2014)

en realidad defendi a un grupo de mujeres y niños ,
paso esto,
no se si acuerdan de cuando chocaron a mi hijo,bueno desde esa ves pusieron semaforo,lomo de burro y carteles por todos lados y recientemente camaras,
tambien desde esa ves un grupo de mamas,maestras y porteras cortan la calle ,pasan los chicos y listo ,asi no hay peligros para los niños,
bueno hoy un hijo e su madre se mando con la calle cortada y choco una nena,
luego las mamas (entre ellas mi esposa) evitaron que se fugara ,en esa trifulca (las mamas.maestras y algunos padres le gritaron de todo al tipo)
el tipo amenazaba y topetaba con el coche al grito de  ''estoy trabajando'' ''correte o te paso por encima''  
la policía llego y detrás llegue yo ,
luego de enterarme de la novedad y la nena translada al hospital ,
llego a la comisaria al mismo tiempo que el conductor,
le digo a la policía que quería denunciar sus amenazas y atentado contra la vida de mi esposa,
al tipo le sacan las llaves y lo dejan demorado,
(segun la policia,le avisaron a la fiscalia y estaban esperando noticias del hospital para evaluar la situación)
luego me dicen que como el tipo no se escapo,,,,
alli me enoje y les dije que si no fuera por las mamas el tipo se fugaba,que no es que no se fugo,sino que lo detuvieron,
alli le dije (sin levantar la voz ni nada,pero bien firme) al desgraciado este que le estava por hacer una denuncia extra,aparte del ''acidente'' y se la iva a seguir porque era un cobarde,que se hacia el prepotente y amenazaba a todo el mundo,cuando deberia haber prestado atencion,
¿que no vio el semáforo? ¿los carteles? ¿las maestras cortando la calle?
¿no vio que era una escuela ?
¿que es eso de decirles a las mamas que si no se corrían las pasaba por encima?
¿que excusa era esa de estoy trabando? como si eso le da derecho a pasar a todos por arriva¡¡¡
también le dije que no era la primera ves que pasaba eso allí y que por eso pusieron todo lo que pusieron.
entre las exusas que daba ,dijo que se distrajo y estaba mirando a un costado y que el no choco a la nena,sino que la nena lo choco a el,
yo le respondi 
a si y como es si viste que la nena te choco a vos si estabas mirando para cualquier lado y distraído,
a todo esto se puso a llorar como loco y repetia ''soy un hombre bueno''
yo seguí torturándolo un poco mas con palabras 
''deja de llorar y comportate como un hombre''
lagrimas de cocodrilo,porque no te ases el valiente ahora ,
que no eras que con las mujeres las querías matar y ahora te ases la victima.
vas a entender el dia que tengas hijos.
quisiste asesinar a mi esposa,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ahora vas tenes una denuncia por intento de homicidio 
el tema es daba lastima como lloraba el tipo, y mas bronca me daba,
porque en ningún momento se preocupo,ni pregunto por la nena que atropello,
al final no le hice ninguna denuncia (mi esposa tenia que hacer la denuncia por la amenaza, no yo)
la nena esta bien y fuera de peligro,con golpes y una cortada en la cabeza,
de todos modos mi esposa mañana va a preguntar a la mama de la nena si quiere , o necesita testigo.
tengo entendido que una mama grabo con un celu,pero ya cuando la había chocado,
pero están también las grabaciones de cámara 
(espero que estén,las camaras estan,pero de hay a que funcionen es otra cosa)



segun testigos el tipo andaba medio en zigzag entre los chicos hasta que le choco a la nenita esta,
tubo suerte el tipo,porque si llegaba a haber algun papa ,flor de paliza se comia


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 21, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhhhh , entonces podías hacerla en espiral weweweeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Para polotar el poio me gutó éste , ver de 3:00 en adelante  :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i87EuYIQO9c



 me encanto la parte que la mujer lo reta jajajaja, 
_si mi amor, ya apago la camara y dejo de jugar





chuuu, terrible lo del tipo... traten de averiguar ya si funcan las camaras por que acá se perdieron los videos... alegato: "supuestamente se rompio el archivo de video al pasarlo a un DVD".......... conclusion, la hija de una consejal, quedo impune al atropellar dos viejitos; NBo le spago nin un centavo por los dias de hospital y pá pior...sigue en la calle con carnet


----------



## F0T0N (Ago 22, 2014)

hola buenas noches gente como están, me presento soy llamo Alejandro y soy un fotón 

me interesa el tema de la voltrolisis y  estoy  absorbiendo desde hace un tiempo teoría del tema, el concepto es simple romper la molécula de agua por medio de alta tensión!  y ahora lo complicado aunque siempre hay que agarrar el camino mas simple (como el agua o_0) según leí y vi vídeos esto se logra con tensiones de 350 volts de continua de onda cuadrada si no me equivoco y de alta frecuencia unos 47 KHz mas menos y acá ya me surge una idea que antes de desarrollarla la propongo a cuestiona miento : mi idea es agarra un trafo de dicroica modificarle el trafo principal y hacer que entregue unos 350volts esto se logra agregándole unos 324 vueltas de alambre de cobre al secundario, bueno para que entregue poca potencia le ponemos un capacitor de  poliéster de unos 100 o 220 nf 630v en la entrada de la fase,y con esto tendríamos unos 350  de corriente continua de altas frecuencias y baja potencia unos 20 o 30 mA, que les parece ? por favor enséñenme soy auto didacta aprendo de todos .
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

bienvenido ¡¡¡
lamento informarte que es un mito,la voltrolisis no existe ,si no hay corriente no hay gas,
la teoría del señor meyer esta mal ,de buena fe cometió muchos errores ,como cuando miden la corriente 
que circula por la celda, lee por aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ido-dihidrogeno-disociado-brutalmente-120489/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2014)

Bienvenido al Foro y al HHO !

Me parece que más simple es conectar al revés otro transformador de fuente de PC al transformador de una fuente de PC que funcione.

O sea que a las salidas del transformador equivalentes a 12 V (antes de la rectificación) , le conectes otro ahí (masa incluida) y tomes de la parte que te quedará suelta de los 310 V.

A la fuente habrá que cargarle la parte de 5 Vdc con una lámpara dicroica para que levante bien.

También probaría de conectar en la parte correspondiente a los 12 V , la parte de los 5V del transformadorcito suelto 

Saludos !


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 22, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bienvenido al Foro y al HHO !
> 
> Me parece que más simple es conectar al revés otro transformador de fuente de PC al transformador de una fuente de PC que funcione.
> 
> ...



a mi me gusto mas la idea de la fuente de la impresora laser o fotocopiadora laser; Pero aguanteneme que estoy parchando la teoria que saque en limpio con las pruebas calladito la boca para no pisarme y contradecirme a mi mismo. Veo un indice de que efectivamente el proceso de voltrolisis existe,pero, no la estamos mirando al verre o mejor dicho, le estamos entendiendo mal a meyer... Ya volvere... hoy tengo destinado temrinar otro topico


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

no importa contradecirse,eso es bueno ,
asi uno lo escribe y no se olvida,cuando repasamos la teoria,la entendemos mejor y por hay descubrimos algo que pasamos por alto
al menos yo hago asi
PD:
   las ultimas pruebas que realice,use un flyback ,pero no obtuve buenos resultados
probé desde 1khz asta 200khz


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 22, 2014)

la voltrolisis solo es valida para la celda de tubos...Para la celda seca, si o si electrolisis
que corriente calculas que estabas inyectando con el flyback???
Lo que hay que ver, es el tema de la celda humeda, que practicamente es la que estas implementando vos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

la corriente no pude averiguar bien bien,lo único que conseguí fue un tratamiento de electrosock


viste como funciona la pintura electrostática, bueno se polariza el polvo y luego este se atrae a la cabina .
intente algo parecido ,pero con el agua.
la teoria era que si el agua tenia alguna carga,al colocare el otro  electrodo este disociaría el agua,
pero no lo logre (de momento)


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 22, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ...pero no lo logre (de momento)



que buena linea!!! persevera y...sacaras burbujitas


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 26, 2014)

Como le había dicho SM, hoy pase por el negocio de acero inoxidable, el tel. es 4343 9722, 
me dijeron que una cinta de acero 316 de 1 m por 5 cm, de 1 mm sale 60$.
La direccíon es Belgrano 913, casi esquina Piedras Cap.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2014)

buenisimo,no es caro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 30, 2014)

Convertidor Buck  fuente http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convertidor_Buck


> El convertidor Buck (o reductor) es un convertidor de potencia, DC/DC sin aislación galvánica, que obtiene a su salida un voltaje continuo menor que a su entrada. El diseño es similar a un convertidor elevador o Boost, también es una fuente conmutada con dos dispositivos semiconductores (transistor S y diodo D), un inductor L y opcionalmente un condensador C a la salida.
> 
> La forma más simple de reducir una tensión continua (DC) es usar un circuito divisor de tensión, pero los divisores gastan mucha energía en forma de calor. Por otra parte, un convertidor Buck puede tener una alta eficiencia (superior al 95% con circuitos integrados) y autoregulación.


no entiendo ,para que subir la tencion si luego el combertidor lo vaja '???????????????????


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 30, 2014)

> no entiendo ,para que subir la tencion si luego el combertidor lo vaja '???????????????????



es el famoso dicho....
"todo lo que sube ...baja"...
y a ver quien dice que no


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 30, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Convertidor Buck  fuente http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convertidor_Buck
> 
> no entiendo ,para que subir la tencion si luego el combertidor lo vaja '???????????????????



bajas la tension, pero la corriente no  o sea, no tenes practicamente perdidas de energia...
Ahora, uno podria tener la logica de armar directamente un circuito fuente con la tension justa y una corriente terrible de salida... pero...fijate como disipa esa fuente y despues fijate como disiparia esta fuente con buck (que no solo eleva la corriente y la estabiliza)... Son tecnicas, nada mas... cada granito de arena que te ayude a derrochar menos energia, suma


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 30, 2014)

pero si no le pones nada ,,,,,
en fin la eficiencia es, en el mejor de los casos es del 95 % ,para que andar subiendo,bajando,si se puede adecuar la celda a la tencion justa de la fuente,
con solo agregar,quitar chapas,en el caso de los tubos resonantes,alargar y/o acortar el tubo,
así ya me ahorro ese 5% de energía que se pierde con el buki (suena a nombre de pichicho)
,de todas maneras primero voy a probar con el buyck ese, y luego sin el a ver que pasa


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 30, 2014)

no te guies por la seccion de calibre que figura en ese diagrama


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 30, 2014)

jaaaaa ,yo le meto el primer alambre de bobina desmagnetizadora que tenga a mano

PD:
 nos vemos al rato,chausessss


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 2, 2014)

Su majestad, tiene que ver esto, *y la respuesta a mi pregunta* sobre el tipo de acero.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-520960010-chapas-de-acero-inoxidable-_JM_

Es bastante grande, por lo tanto, muy barata.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2014)

*si es económico*,
sabes que ayer estaba atendiendo a un cliente y pasa una camioneta,en la loma de burro y se le cae una heladera de helados  ,los tachos ¡¡¡ todo de acero inoxidable,
una moto que pasaba persigue a la camioneta para avisarle y la camioneta sale disparada a mil ¡¡¡
como a los 30 minutos vuelve la camioneta,
salio a mil porque pensó que el la moto lo quería robar y abandono la carga ¡¡¡jajajaja ,
 ya estaba a punto de hacerme del acero ,
y defendiendo la heladera junto a mi cliente, que unos vagos se la querían cargar ¡¡¡¡
al final luego querían que les ayudase a subir la heladera,pero demasiado que se la cuide


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2014)

Del mismo ñato  !

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-516353312-canos-de-acero-inoxidable-_JM#D_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2014)

¿sera por kilo el precio ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2014)

Son caños de 2,50m y 30x20mm , o será cada caño ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2014)

le pregunto a ver que contesta

ya le pregunte si el precio por caño o por kilo de caño,para mi que es por kilo de caño


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 2, 2014)

Me parece que es por caño, lo importante, es que de esa chapa dice que es antimagnética,....
Y si realmente es de industria alimentaria...
Puede ser.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2014)

hay llevar un iman antes de comprar ,
ya le pregunte


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 2, 2014)

Igual ni si quiera tienes que ofertar...
http://www.depositosluissrl.com.ar/

Este efecto, ¿tiene algo que ver con la famosa voltrólisis de la que hablaban?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 3, 2014)

ya contesto,es por cada caño el precio,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2014)

Barato entonces ! me voy a hacer el quincho con inoxidable


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 3, 2014)

a mi me queda lejos,como miércoles   traigo el caño, un flete debe andar en los 500 pesos asta aya


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 3, 2014)

Eso debe ser cerca del FC belgrano, estación Pablo Nogués.
Te tomas el tren hasta constitución, luego subte retiro, luego tren (Belgrano obvio) hasta Nogues y voilá, viajar en el furgón.
Por eso yo recomendaba la chapa. 
Es más facil de llevar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2014)

2,5 metros , bien envuelto viaja en cualquier lado  , paso por Nogues cuando voy a Pilar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 3, 2014)

jajaja pero vos te apegas al caño y ni se nota,
yo que soy mas enano,estoy en problemas jajajajja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2014)

Seeeee , yo lo traigo medio en diagonal y disimulo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 3, 2014)

yo no puedo, a mi me sobra como metro y algo jajajaja


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 3, 2014)

jajajajaaja... che, pero... dejame entender algo... es para el choquin, o para hacer una celda de caños? que pared tiene ese cañito?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2014)

Imaginate los vecinos . . . hizo el choquin de inoxidable , my God


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 3, 2014)

jajajajaja... lo vas hacer con superboard y estructura metalica?

yo tengo para hacer el quincho y la maquina que tengo no le da el cuero...tengo esas gamas made in Hiper Tehuelche que sirvan solo para hacer perforaciones jajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 3, 2014)

¿están hablando de implantes capilares ? por el quincho digo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2014)

oropuerto du mosca


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 3, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿están hablando de implantes capilares ? por el quincho digo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 16, 2015)

que tal apenas me entere de este tema y estoy haciendo lo mismo

una celda humeda funciono generando bastante hidrogeno hasta que estallo hiso pum!!

despues hise una celda seca esta no estallo pero paso algo que no me gusto

y tambien estoy viendo que es lo que pasa con el sensor de oxigeno y lo que he descubierto es lo siguiente:

1.- usar hidroxido de sodio regenera el material que esta usado en la celda es decir la placa de acero, esto es por electrones de valencia y bla bla bla cosas de quimica

2.- al usar otro electrolito como sal hay que tomar en cuenta la quimica del material pues si usas por ejemplo SAL NaCl destruye las placas por eso le llaman brown GAS no es que el gas sea cafe lo que pasa es que hay una notable corrocion de la placa metalica cosa que no deberia ser

hay que tener en cuenta siempre el electrolito.

3.-el calor en una celda humeda es imprecionante tanto que deja de generar gas o si bien lo genera pues el calor facilita la quimica el apor es una realidad pues presurisa el sistema y el HHO *NO debe ser presurisado por que puede estallar*.

4.-si el HHO no puede ser presurisado hay que tener en cuenta que al generarlo hay que tomar en cuenta el sensor de oxigeno.

el sensor de oxigeno tarda en elcansar su curva caracteristica cuando el sensor de oxigeno esta frio el motor anda gastando combustible y cuando la curva se estabiliza el motor empieza a ser mas eficiente si, si le metemos HHO directamente la curva se vera afectada y los primeros momentos tardara en estabilizarse.

5.-si uno corta los 2 cables del sensor de oxigeno se vera un consumo drastico y si no se tiene cuidado con la interferencia el motor empieza a vibrar y se quiere apagar hay que hacer un circuito libre de ruido.

6.- lo de la voltrolisis no soy nadie para juzgar habia ledio algo al respecto al parecer meyer usaba modulacion AM y en internet hay circuitos rebuscados con flipflops pero si uno usa la cabeza puede hacer un modulador AM con cuarquier cosa.

eso de que entre en resonancia no se si hacia resonar los tubos , la lamina , el flujo de los electrones 

eso de hacer resonar el agua es buena idea pero los laseres son diodos resonantes alguien podria decir el semiconductor no resona lo que debes hacer resonar es la lente del laser


7.-  yo personalmente vi un coche que funciona 100% con hidrogeno lo vi con mis propios ojos lo toque y me fotografie con el y platique con el cientifico quien lo construyo 

me dijo que la celda de hidrogeno comun que cualquiera la puede hacer en un garage es de acero y un electrolito que puede ser hidroxido de potasio por que a niver electro bla bla bla los materiales bla bla y no destruye las placas de acero si no un acido fuerte puede ser mejor que el hidroxido pero al calentarse puede generar vapor de acido sulfurico debes hacer un separador para que limpie el vapor y cosas asi.

me advirtio que si genero HHO no lo presurise por que es muy inestable si estubiera el hidrogeno puro puede presurisarse .

las celdas comunes no son eficientes y se deterioran las laminas , una celda tipo PEM son celdas cecas mejoradas pero tienen laminas de polimero y me dijo el precio y solo la pura celda vale lo que un coche de lujo aca en mexico  algo decepcionante para mi.

tambien me dijo que jugar con la modulacion de la corriente y hacer una resonancia hacia que ocupara menos corriente , me hablo en terminos matematicos y mucha quimica que la verdad hasta me dio verguenza saber que estaba muy por debajo de sus conociminetos  ahi es cuando uno se siente cucaracha

tambien me dijo que le daba risa que modificar un motor a gasolina es algo absurdo pues el motor fue diseñado para gasolina y no para otros combsutibles pero la idea esta ahi ver que sale.

esa fue mi anecdota con el coche de hidrogeno que no era muy imprecionante parecia mas una cuatrimoto o mas bien cuatri bici que un volskwagen sedan *un vocho* 

8.-en fin en mis indagatorias de ver si esta celda es viable tambien vi que la celda seca produce bastante , hecharle sal es un error garrafal solo generas lodo de oxido de quiensabe que y la corriente de la celda es de 10A a 12V si bien si genera hidrogeno si se acaba la bateria del coche en 15 min. hay que tener en cuenta eso.

yo diria que empezar a generar hidrogeno despues de que la sonde de oxigeno se estabilize  eso seria monitorenado la sonda y despues enviar el hidrogeno.

9.- es una buena idea meterle un inverter o un nobreak a coche y conectar el osciloscopio y ver que es lo que esta pasando con la sonda de oxigeno pues esta sonda es la piedra angular en el ahorro de la gasolina en un coche pues el coche estacionado es una cosa y el coche pasando semaforos topes y acelerones es otra cosa.

10.- si una celda puede calcularse mi novia estudia ing quimica y me habla de las celdas galvanicas y los electrolitos y las titulaciones que se deben hacer al electrolito si bien no me ayuda es por que no la veo muy avispada en el tema asi que la mayor parte de la investigacion la hago yo solo aunque me gustaria que me ayudara mas  pero en fin.

11.- y bien el hidrogeno aun no he hecho pruebas al 100% si en verdad ahorra o no 

pero si el hidrogeno es el combustible de las estrellas e incluso las leyendas de ovnis dicen que se van a cargar agua a los lagos y mares por algo a de ser. 
a lo mejor su tecnologia esta tan avanzada que pueden separar hidrogeno del oxigeno como separar las tapas de una galleta oreo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 22, 2015)

regreso con imagenes de mi celda 

esta celda ceca funciono perfecto y le habia colocado O-Rings de coche pegados con silicon hasta que la abri para ver como estaba por dentro.

y me di cuenta que los O-Rings eran muy impracticos a la hora de abrir la celda pues tienen muchas fugas , se mueven y si uno los pega con silicon es un problema despegarlos y volverlos a pegar 

Así que diseñe mis propias juntas de silicon 



muestro paso a paso como arme la celda, es un trabajo casi artesanal espero que de los resultados que espero en cuanto al "supuesto ahorro".
solo hise pruebas de como generaba y la verdad si genera bastante pero no se si en realidad ese hidrogeno me ayude ahorrar gasolina es cuestion de hacer mediciones reales con un escaner y el osciloscopio. 

el molde de las juntas es solo un bloque de madera que talle hasta hacer 6 moldes para hacer las juntas y la verdad estoy mus satisfecho hise pruebas de fugas y temperatura y da buenos resultados VS O-rings



dejo una foto como se veia con los Orings que por sierto son muy caros y muy muy dificiles de encontrar  solo gaste dinero a lo bruto


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 22, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94IcWI1CMWo



Sospecho que es solo H2, si fuera H2O, debiera haber retroceso, ya que al tener su oxidante, nada le impediría a la llama retroceder por el tubo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2015)

Fijate el título 

Mirá que también vi uno hecho con un filtro de cigarrillo para el HHO , supongo que la hebra que tienen los encendedores adentro tiene de servir


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 22, 2015)

Ah, entonces tiene un filtro dentro, no entiendo tanto Inglés, pero como lo ví utilizar un tubo, pensé, no creo que un tubo vaya cargado con la mezcla.(por lo peligroso)

Otra cosa sería, si ese tubo fuera una válvula antirretroceso, que existe hace muuuuchos años.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 22, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Sospecho que es solo H2, si fuera H2O, debiera haber retroceso, ya que al tener su oxidante, nada le impediría a la llama retroceder por el tubo.



Hola pepepeeee!!! Si es solo H2, detona... la unica manera de usarlo con soplete, es en el formato HHO (hidroxi)...
los qie me arme con vidrio y arena funcionan, pero necesitas una celda de varias chapas por qie con poca presion no sale mucho y ppr ende, se apaga la llama... Seria bieno que Cesar nos comparta su diseño


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 22, 2015)

Cómo anda *don* Torres
Me parece que por ahora, las *sumergidas* tienen mejor funcionamiento***(según he leido).

Por otra parte, creo que el límite es 7 chapas, porque serían 2V por chapa, para aprovechar la batería que es de esa tensión.
Así que la cosa será variar la superficie de las chapas.

*** Y si se lo piensa un poco, es razonable, ya que en la sumergida, toda la chapa genera, en cambio en la seca se pierde buena parte de la superficie.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola pepepeee;La humeda genera mas hidroxi,pero consume mas corriente y es un poco mas peligrosa por que en el mismobtacho estas almacenando hho... la celda seca al ser muy pequeña las xamaras donde se puede llegar a almacenar hodroxi, si detona, el sogaca es mucho menor... yo particulatmente, las detonaciones siempre ñas tuve en el burbujeador .
si bien, hay una relacion  entre superficie chapa/corroente/tension, vos que te gusta restaurar, quizas puedas armarte una bobinita con un toroide y sacarle mas jugoba esa fuente (bateria) que queres usar... mira, yo tengo un trafo de una estacion de soldar que se quemo el micro, y tiene salida de 12 y 26vac 500mA.... en 26vcc directo sin oscilador tiramuchisimo pero se xalienta el trafo... armas un oscilador con un 555, mosfet relativamente chico y te tira casi casi lo mismo sin calentar el trafo.... si tenes una fiente de PC vieja, podes hacer algo mucho mejor...
Lobde la bobina, creo que comentamos algo en el grupo...tengo un desoeden mental que no recuerdo donde esta cada cosa jajaja.
abrazo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2015)

bueno retomo lo de las celdas ya que se puso costoso el gas y alguna idea loca seguro me va a funcionar
seguiré informando de algún progreso


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 29, 2015)

Loco... ¿Qué onda?  

Como soy químico me llamó la atención el tema y me leí hasta la página 5 del hilo, y si bien me moría de risa, no logro terminar de entender qué es lo que están queriendo hacer... 

¿Reventar poios con hidrógeno disociado por electrólisis a partir del agua del poio mismo, o sea, usandoló de cuba electrolítica?



Como sea, éste tema parece *interdisciplinario*, así que ofrezco mi ayuda como manipulador de enlaces interatómicos  e intermoleculares... o sea...

Igual me quedo pensando que están un poco chapita, o son unos auténticos genios 

¿Cuál fue la motivación de éste proyecto? ¿Odio racial a los poios?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2015)

Monóxido de dihidrogeno = HHO , o sea electrólisis-disociación de agua con corriente alterna para ser utilizado como combustible , mediante celdas secas o húmedas.

Amen.

P.D. : Lo del poio (pollo en Peruano) no  será explicado sin la presencia de mis letrados


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . .P.D. : Lo del poio (pollo en Peruano) no  será explicado sin la presencia de mis letrados



Por suerte  encontró el tema sobre sodomizar bacterias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2015)

Santas cachuchas ultravioletas Batman


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2015)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Loco... ¿Qué onda?
> 
> Como soy químico me llamó la atención el tema y me leí hasta la página 5 del hilo, y si bien me moría de risa, no logro terminar de entender qué es lo que están queriendo hacer...
> 
> ...


el tema mismo atrae a chapis ,,,, 
si no los tomamos enserio ,no nos divertimos y siempre es lindo ver explotar poios


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Dic 29, 2015)

No...  definitivamente están chapitas...

Ah! Y eso de decirle al agua monóxido de dihidrogeno es una antigüedad. Ahora lo que la lleva son los numerales de stock. O sea óxido de hidrógeno(I). 

También vale simplemente óxido de hidrógeno, ya que no hay otra combinación posible entre hidrógeno y oxígeno solamente (sin caer en los iones).

¿Alterna? ¿La electrólisis no es con continua? 

Che, Fogo... ¿Cómo es eso de las bacterias sodomizadas? 



Perdón... la flashee... hay otra posible combinación de H y O: el H2O2. Ésta sustancia de fácil acceso al público en general genera el triple de hidrógeno que el agua convencional y hará a su poio volar más lejos y mejor!!!!

No duden en probarlo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! (el poio voladoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sCQ2oZtVNpg#t=130


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2015)

con la alterna funciona,pero como lo hace a ''medio tiempo'' consume menos
y su rendimiento es pobre


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2015)

La idea del título era para que no apareciera facilmente en el Gugle y se anotaran miles para hacer andar su auto gratis con una batería de celular y celdilla sequilla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2015)

basicamente para no atraer mas locos ,con los que semos ya es suficiente


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> basicamente para no atraer mas locos ,con los que semos ya es suficiente


----------

